# ORGANIC 600 WATT CRITICAL KUSH and STRAWBERRY BLUE SCROG CLOSET GROW



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

Started these seeds germinating on 2/18 so I'll do a recap to bring things up to date  
*
DETAILS:
*
The girls are in FFOF soil but I have some "special" soil cooking to use for flowering (we'll cover that later)
This is an all organic grow...I don't check my soil pH...so I don't know what it is...so don't ask  (I've wasted countless hours worrying about pH in the past...it didn't help/change my problem or the solution to my problem OR the end result) 
Im only using distilled water with these girls...neutral pH 
Currently vegging in a cabinet under CFL's until I make some adjustments in my closet. Once I have the closet ready I'll harden these girls to the big light and they'll finish vegging under the 600, in large containers (either 10 gallon pots or 18 gallon storage totes) my screen will be modified to be flat in the center and angled up on both ends...
Only 3 of these will go under the screen, most likely the 2 best critical kush and the strawberry blue...the other will flower in my tent under the 400 watt hps 
The bottom left is the Strawberry Blue...the others are Critical Kush


----------



## smartmouth (Mar 23, 2014)

looking good man, are these autos? who is the breeder?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

Next round of "catch up" pics...
First pic is the strawberry blue

And the 3 Critical Kush



Strawberry Blue

Three Critical Kush


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

looking really nice M


----------



## BenFranklin (Mar 23, 2014)

Mmmmm cabbage....


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

smartmouth said:


> looking good man, are these autos? who is the breeder?


Thanks Smartmouth  The Critical Kush is from Barney's Farm...I cant remember the Strawberry Blue but it was a freebie and I like the way she's growing
I think we've met before...Im the CHIC with the WW x BB scrog grow


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> looking really nice M


Thanks LGC...Im gonna have to figure out how to change my sig box to attach this link....(cough cough)


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

And some more pics....First pic is the Strawberry Blue...real tight node growth and thick stem...I think I like this one 

Next three are my Critical Kush



Strawberry Blue after being topped

And the three Critical Kush


Seems I've lost a pic somewhere


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Mar 23, 2014)

Barneys farm seems to have some pretty decent stuff. Im growing some Blue Cheese from Barneys. Check out the Journal if you guys want.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think its time to transplant these girls...A few nights ago they got some Happy Frog and castings...watered with liquid seaweed and big bloom
This mornings pics...first up is the Strawberry Blue...Im really diggin this chic 


And the Critical Kush



So...thats it  All caught up


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

ok upload pic, insert pic, link pic (should read [sigpic] the link blah blah [sigpic]please feel free to delete all the messages and box pics m lol


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ok upload pic, insert pic, link pic (should read [sigpic] the link blah blah [sigpic]please feel free to delete all the messages and box pics m lol


Thank you LGC  Your the BEST


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> Mmmmm cabbage....


 LMAO


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 23, 2014)

So what's your p.h.?.....jk...Im subbed up


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> So what's your p.h.?.....jk...Im subbed up


 What's that??  Nice to have you following along  Hoping to step up my game a bit from the white widow


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2014)

subbed up and ready for the show. love all those naked ladies. okay time to get into my jungle and do some lolipoping make some clones so i can toss most away lol i want to keep the best 6 then give 3 away and make 3 mothers.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2014)

i need another 20 minutes to let the root riot cubes get to room temp. I store them in the freezer.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i need another 20 minutes to let the root riot cubes get to room temp. I store them in the freezer.





DCobeen said:


> subbed up and ready for the show. love all those naked ladies. okay time to get into my jungle and do some lolipoping make some clones so i can toss most away lol i want to keep the best 6 then give 3 away and make 3 mothers.


Im planning to take several clones from these girls  Hopefully I'll come up with a winner


----------



## jointed (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking good Md...subbed and good vibes your way.. I'll be on later when i'm not so baked and the race is over..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Loving the Blue! Great pictures! Subbed


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Loving the Blue! Great pictures! Subbed


Thanks Mohican  I'm loving the blue too...I think she's gonna be a good one


----------



## reddiamond (Mar 23, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Subbed View attachment 3031834


Awesome


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 23, 2014)

that's a fine specimen you got there girlfriend!!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> that's a fine specimen you got there girlfriend!!! She's gorgeous!!!


Thanks Rosey  Which one are you talking about? I'm assuming the Strawberry Blue...


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 23, 2014)

Yepp! sorry, I just popped on a for minute earlier, had to go grocery shopping. I am loving the structure of this girl!  


MD914 said:


> Thanks Rosey  Which one are you talking about? I'm assuming the Strawberry Blue...


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yepp! sorry, I just popped on a for minute earlier, had to go grocery shopping. I am loving the structure of this girl!


Yeah I'm impressed with this one so far  Not too shabby for a freebie seed  Huge leaves...tight nodes and a pretty thick stem. She's gonna be a big eater, hopefully my flowering soil mix will satisfy her appetite...


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Mar 23, 2014)

Subbed. They do look good


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Subbed to the new one. Not seeing pics but ill check on my other phone at work. I did see some baby pics before the battery died. Good plan since you got room. Cant wait to see how they treat you. Should be a good show. Im trying to think of what to put outdoors this year. Ill probably pick up some gear in colorado but lgc's excellent c99 grow has me convinced that's a good one. Wwxbb was also looking pretty tasty. No carbon scrubber is needed for me though. Strawberry sounds promising. I want something with a distinctly fruit flavour. Definatly will be checking on smells and tastes when the time comes. Sorry for any typos this phone is badly cracked.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 24, 2014)

hey bro sorry to threadjack but go the straight C99 http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/female-c99-feminised-seeds-2946, that's what I'm doing at the moment indoor and I expect much better.- and yul get the strawberry blue as a freebie


----------



## hbbum (Mar 24, 2014)

Subbed. . Looks awesome

Sent from my lawn chair using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BenFranklin (Mar 24, 2014)

The wideness of those leaves are amazing.... I do so love indica..

Weird, how it is though, when I was a kid all you could ever find was, Colombian, mexican, thai, hawaiin... Very rare did or could you find indica... And then about.. 1988, i started seeing people sell stuff for 15 bucks a gram, in a little manilla envelope.. Which of course was indica. 

Now... I am having a hard time finding good sativas... Getting sick of indica... LOL!


----------



## MD914 (Mar 24, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Subbed. . Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my lawn chair using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks  How ya doing hbbum? Glad to have you follow my grow


----------



## MD914 (Mar 24, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> The wideness of those leaves are amazing.... I do so love indica..
> 
> Weird, how it is though, when I was a kid all you could ever find was, Colombian, mexican, thai, hawaiin... Very rare did or could you find indica... And then about.. 1988, i started seeing people sell stuff for 15 bucks a gram, in a little manilla envelope.. Which of course was indica.
> 
> Now... I am having a hard time finding good sativas... Getting sick of indica... LOL!


Yeah she's got some rather large fan leaves doesn't she? I'm hoping she'll produce some rather large buds too


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

diff seed company that i ordered from but its the same seeds. i cant wait to put mine into flower but i need 1 more week maybe 2. i want to make sure her new tops get going more. hit my thead up you will see she is a beast already with the new tops over 40 there will be. right now she has 13 on the outer edge of bucket and 6 more in the middle. i fim 13 outer ones last week. oh this is for a scrog under a 600 hps with led side lights. oh yeah MD thanks for letting me reply. c99 is such a great smoke.daytime weed.


LetsGetCritical said:


> hey bro sorry to threadjack but go the straight C99 http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/female-c99-feminised-seeds-2946, that's what I'm doing at the moment indoor and I expect much better.- and yul get the strawberry blue as a freebie


----------



## hbbum (Mar 24, 2014)

Doing great Missy , just back at it after a bit off. Glad to see so many familiar faces still about. That strawberry blue is super interesting, but they all look super healthy and ar obviously loving what you are giving them. 

Maybe I will grab some seeds for the 4/20 specials and get some of those Critical Kush. It seems like all I can get around here are heavy sativa hybrids.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 24, 2014)

Mmmm.. Strawberry!!!


Subbed up for the ride! I cannot wait to get some new strains in my room. 

GO ORGANICS!!!!


Now if RIU would just get the server running right..... Cross the pond is soooo much smoother!!!!


----------



## Foothills (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking very nice MD !!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

HAHA.. Whats your soil ph MD ?: HAHA j/k... ::subbed:: HEY!! I dont think you seen my update I did yesterday... You must not love me anymore.. ;( I see how you are.. haha lol Well, checks it out if you have an extra second. I will let you get back to growing.. Your bud, Dank..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

We are set to open our bank on 4/20 haha  cant wait!! It's vastly approaching.. Time to buckle down and get to work.. Sheww!! 



DCobeen said:


> diff seed company that i ordered from but its the same seeds. i cant wait to put mine into flower but i need 1 more week maybe 2. i want to make sure her new tops get going more. hit my thead up you will see she is a beast already with the new tops over 40 there will be. right now she has 13 on the outer edge of bucket and 6 more in the middle. i fim 13 outer ones last week. oh this is for a scrog under a 600 hps with led side lights. oh yeah MD thanks for letting me reply. c99 is such a great smoke.daytime weed.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

OH HEY!! I forgot to ask you.. ?: What strain have you had in mind to use with the NEW side by side grow ?: I was thinking about Hawaiian Skunk Haze myself..  Speaking of the side by side, I need to do a small update over there on that thread.. 


MD914 said:


> Next round of "catch up" pics...
> First pic is the strawberry blue
> 
> And the 3 Critical Kush
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey,.. Sorry, just started a new thread.. Thought you may be interested, being it's going to be a VS test study of 2 suppose to be good nutrients lineup's.. One (MOAB) has allot of hype built up r plants! Along with other claims. I have to see for myself.. lol https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/819553-moab-mother-all-blooms-vs.html

Please stop by & maybe subb up if you would like..  Thanks..


----------



## jointed (Mar 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> We are set to open our bank on 4/20 haha  cant wait!! It's vastly approaching.. Time to buckle down and get to work.. Sheww!! View attachment 3033620


Nice pic of Tommy Chong...I love the movie Up in Smoke I believe, where he smashes the roach and puts it in that big assed pipe and smokes him...and then coughs his fool head off....hahaha classic


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

haha me 2.. I think they may have been Nice Dreams though..  both GREAT classics though..


jointed said:


> Nice pic of Tommy Chong...I love the movie Up in Smoke I believe, where he smashes the roach and puts it in that big assed pipe and smokes him...and then coughs his fool head off....hahaha classic


----------



## jointed (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah either way, both movies were great and I do think you are correct now that I think about it..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

lol Here's another cool pic.. Sorry about all the covo on your new thread MD.. I will stop now..   looks like a quarter pounder 2 me.. haha


jointed said:


> Yeah either way, both movies were great and I do think you are correct now that I think about it..


----------



## jointed (Mar 25, 2014)

LMAO nice one bro...sorry MD..we'll stop now..


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 25, 2014)

start w strawberries you might work your way up to them god damn bananas


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

When boy, when are you goin get your act together ?: haha I had to sorry... 


woody333333 said:


> start w strawberries you might work your way up to them god damn bananas


----------



## MD914 (Mar 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> We are set to open our bank on 4/20 haha  cant wait!! It's vastly approaching.. Time to buckle down and get to work.. Sheww!! View attachment 3033620


This is very exciting news  When will your "menu" be available? 



~Dankster~420 said:


> HAHA.. Whats your soil ph MD ?: HAHA j/k... ::subbed:: HEY!! I dont think you seen my update I did yesterday... You must not love me anymore.. ;( I see how you are.. haha lol Well, checks it out if you have an extra second. I will let you get back to growing.. Your bud, Dank..


I think it's about 9...I pH to 12 when I water so I think I may have a little problem 
I'll make my way over there in a few...I've been SUPER busy these last couple days


----------



## MD914 (Mar 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OH HEY!! I forgot to ask you.. ?: What strain have you had in mind to use with the NEW side by side grow ?: I was thinking about Hawaiian Skunk Haze myself..  Speaking of the side by side, I need to do a small update over there on that thread..


I'll most likely go with the Hawaiian Skunk Haze myself (since I have some laying around) Any idea on a start date?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey,.. Sorry, just started a new thread.. Thought you may be interested, being it's going to be a VS test study of 2 suppose to be good nutrients lineup's.. One (MOAB) has allot of hype built up r plants! Along with other claims. I have to see for myself.. lol https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/819553-moab-mother-all-blooms-vs.html
> 
> Please stop by & maybe subb up if you would like..  Thanks..


Been there...done that  Already subbed


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 25, 2014)

now that is a side buy side both the same strain. yes you too bring it on i want to watch.


MD914 said:


> I'll most likely go with the Hawaiian Skunk Haze myself (since I have some laying around) Any idea on a start date?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

How is the SB looking today?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How is the SB looking today?


I transplanted them all last night...the strawberry blue is enjoying her new space  I'll get some pics up tonight or in the morning


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 25, 2014)

Md you do have a green thumb no really look at it. made you look. you rock my gf is getting more interested now that she is seeing buds all over i mean all over the place. i cant wait too see the new grow from you this time under the 600. i get mine thursday or friday and its not used. his wouldnt work right so he ordered me a brand new one dimmable with both bulbs. i will have to rearrange the room put in my portable ac unit. to keep it at 78 degrees. i wont be able to fit my c99 i dont think till my WW and BB are done. 


MD914 said:


> I transplanted them all last night...the strawberry blue is enjoying her new space  I'll get some pics up tonight or in the morning


----------



## MD914 (Mar 26, 2014)

Everybody was transplanted Monday night...
First pic is the Strawberry Blue
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscbf3ea38.jpg.html]




[/URL]
Next are the 3 Critical Kush. I think I let them get a bit too hungry...seeing some discoloration to some leaves...everybody was droopy...I'm gonna have to do better than that 
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsae7b4c34.jpg.html]




[/URL]
s1006.photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps47b6b4e4.jpg.html]




[/URL]
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps26a640ed.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## Foothills (Mar 26, 2014)

Those new tops on your SB look great. Nice and healthy. Great job MD and your pictures have gotten much better too.


----------



## hbbum (Mar 26, 2014)

They look lovely Missy! I wonder if they are a little droopy from the transplant or recently watered? How much perlite do you put in your soil mix?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 26, 2014)

hbbum said:


> They look lovely Missy! I wonder if they are a little droopy from the transplant or recently watered? How much perlite do you put in your soil mix?


Thanks hbbum 
Those pics were taken after the transplant...and they had perked up...it was much worse and they were pretty dry when I transplanted. Only one was still somewhat droopy this morning (the pics were taken last night) I haven't been adding perlite since I switched to the FFOF...I expect to see them continue to improve over the next couple of days. I had roots from about 1/4 inch below soil line to the bottom of the pots and all the way around...I'm loving these square pots


----------



## MD914 (Mar 26, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Those new tops on your SB look great. Nice and healthy. Great job MD and your pictures have gotten much better too.


Thank you  I started using photobucket but it requires a lot more effort to do...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

It should be easier. Just copy the image link under the picture in your library and past it in your post:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It should be easier. Just copy the image link under the picture in your library and past it in your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its a piece of cake (or pie ) from my laptop...takes a bit of back and forth from my iPhone


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh - I don't do phones! hehe


----------



## jointed (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Oh - I don't do phones! hehe


Me niether..lol


----------



## MD914 (Mar 26, 2014)

They may as well have put my name on the bottle


----------



## Foothills (Mar 26, 2014)

A very good choice MD. Cheers !! lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmmm Moscato


----------



## jointed (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll bet one could get very flirty after a couple glasses of that and some sweet MD grown buddage...


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 26, 2014)

Wanted to stop by and say hello! the ladies are looking good, droop-be-gone, you've got this!


----------



## Operative (Mar 26, 2014)

Those girls are looking beautiful definitely subbed up for the ride my girls were all germed within a weeks time of yours!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

lol md maybe you make your own wine. Pink Lady infused with Mary Jane


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 27, 2014)

You like the Moscato?? The wife say's these are very tasty!!!! 



I however prefer a nice Merlot and this one is very good!!!! Not as tart as most Merlot's...


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

I love Merlot its my fav wine. Ill record to memory that label so i can find it.



ButchyBoy said:


> You like the Moscato?? The wife say's these are very tasty!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3035811
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'll most likely go with the Hawaiian Skunk Haze myself (since I have some laying around) Any idea on a start date?


 I was thinking about these myself for the new side by side. I also most likely will be going with these( HSH ) for my new nutrients study. Start date shouldn't be much longer considering the seeds in my Green Crack are starting to turn now.  Do you finish up your WW ?: I hadn't had a chance to check the side by side forum yet ?: lol


----------



## MD914 (Mar 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I was thinking about these myself for the new side by side. I also most likely will be going with these( HSH ) for my new nutrients study. Start date shouldn't be much longer considering the seeds in my Green Crack are starting to turn now.  Do you finish up your WW ?: I hadn't had a chance to check the side by side forum yet ?: lol


I haven't updated that thread lately. She's got a ways to go but she's finally starting to frost up for me  I figure 2-3 weeks or even longer unless she gets in a hurry  Seeing some swelling on lower buds but none up top as of now...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was thinking about starting the new_* side by side in around a week.*_. So *EVERYONE* mark it on your calendars.... You think we should make a new thread, or continue on with this one ?:https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/768184-dank-other-growers-side-side.html


MD914 said:


> I haven't updated that thread lately. She's got a ways to go but she's finally starting to frost up for me  I figure 2-3 weeks or even longer unless she gets in a hurry  Seeing some swelling on lower buds but none up top as of now...


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

new site i wont be in this one. I'm waiting on clones that will fill my closet back up in 2 months again after all is harvested and c99 goes in and is close to being done.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I was thinking about starting the new_* side by side in around a week.*_. So *EVERYONE* mark it on your calendars.... You think we should make a new thread, or continue on with this one ?:https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/768184-dank-other-growers-side-side.html


I vote to start a new one...It would make it easier to follow start to finish...You can call it "Dank and other growers OTHER side by side grow"


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 27, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I love Merlot its my fav wine. Ill record to memory that label so i can find it.


Yes do Eeeet!!! This was another freebee from the wife's work that they do not distribute! Love it when the distribution center in Kent screws up!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok cool deal, it's on then.. 


MD914 said:


> I vote to start a new one...It would make it easier to follow start to finish...You can call it "Dank and other growers OTHER side by side grow"


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

Dank takes on all side by side hehe.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 28, 2014)

So the girls have perked up quite a bit since the transplants on Monday...first up is the Strawberry Blue
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3e414cd7.jpg.html]




[/URL]

And next are the three Critical Kush
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps055c24e8.jpg.html]




[/URL]
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse8bdd688.jpg.html]




[/URL]
s1006.photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc5a54cb5.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## hbbum (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking amazing, they really took off

Sent from my nostril using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Dank takes on all side by side hehe.


  Looks like it. lol I have the VS study I am doing now, + the side by side grow..  Oh well, I like staying active.. haha 



MD914 said:


> So the girls have perked up quite a bit since the transplants on Monday...first up is the Strawberry Blue
> photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3e414cd7.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good MD!! I had grew out the CK in the past. Really liked the taste of that particular one to I might add..  
Keep up the great work!!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

So my 2 6" fans are not enough im gonna have to put in my 16" fan to move the air better. that 600 watt hps is so sweet. bouncing of the mylar its like a sun in there. i have it max height right now. i want the ladies to adjust to it a little before lowering it. and ill lower it 4-6 inch each day till its at perfect height. i also ordered azomite. i want more trace minerals. gonna help them allot. edit: also ordered Potassium Phosphate both from kelp4less


----------



## MD914 (Mar 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> So my 2 6" fans are not enough im gonna have to put in my 16" fan to move the air better. that 600 watt hps is so sweet. bouncing of the mylar its like a sun in there. i have it max height right now. i want the ladies to adjust to it a little before lowering it. and ill lower it 4-6 inch each day till its at perfect height. i also ordered azomite. i want more trace minerals. gonna help them allot. edit: also ordered Potassium Phosphate both from kelp4less


What size are your fans DC? (CFM) I thought you had an AC in your space


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

im talking to move the air better. i have plenty coming in and going out. i ust added a 10 inch turbo fan now im moving enough air past the light lol so it will keep the canopy temps down. I'll adjust everything tomorrow. I'm only running 2 lights now the 600 hps and the 180 led. im gonna get a 720 watt led mars II in 2 months. then buy a tent. and move the flower room into a 4x8 tent. lmao you cant see the led colors hitting my plants the hps is blasting. im only using 2'x5.5' of my room the ac unit takes up the rest.


MD914 said:


> What size are your fans DC? (CFM) I thought you had an AC in your space


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Mar 29, 2014)

Ooooo they look good! 
Is that a magnesium deficiency on the critical kushs?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

I think it is also. some dont agree but i use unsulfered molasses from start to finish. it takes care of cal and mag issues also will make the buds fruity tasting. well as much as it can some strains are not fruity tasting at all. but dont worry she can grow and will put out a sweet ending. just my .02 cents



caffeinated.chris said:


> Ooooo they look good!
> Is that a magnesium deficiency on the critical kushs?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

caffeinated.chris said:


> Ooooo they look good!
> Is that a magnesium deficiency on the critical kushs?


Yeah they were a bit hungry  I was a little behind on transplanting them but all is well now


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I think it is also. some dont agree but i use unsulfered molasses from start to finish. it takes care of cal and mag issues also will make the buds fruity tasting. well as much as it can some strains are not fruity tasting at all. but dont worry she can grow and will put out a sweet ending. just my .02 cents


Thanks DC...I do use the blackstrap molasses but not until I'm ready to flip...they were just overdue for transplant


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

Go to grocery store and find grandma's original. it has the lowest iron of all the others and when you use it disolve 1/2 tablespoon in 1 cup really hot water then add to your water/feed mix (1 gallon). do this weekly it takes 2-3 weeks to break down so you can start right away. this is how mine look using it. this is 1 of the pics i took this morning.
View attachment 3038175


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Go to grocery store and find grandma's original. it has the lowest iron of all the others and when you use it disolve 1/2 tablespoon in 1 cup really hot water then add to your water/feed mix (1 gallon). do this weekly it takes 2-3 weeks to break down so you can start right away. this is how mine look using it. this is 1 of the pics i took this morning.
> View attachment 3038175


 Nice bud shot...how many weeks is that? 

I think you misunderstood...lol...what I said was I DO use it...when I'm ready to flip and when I make teas  1/2 teaspoon per gallon


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

i went and looked at when she hit 12/12 it was 23 days ago on march 7th. i was under 18 hrs of light on for another 3-4 days so im not sure either she is 23 days 12/12 or 27 days in flower room with lights under 18 hrs. i do think i got a good 4 weeks left maybe 5. but who knows i wont harvest by date but when the plant is ready. you are gonna love you 600 Md wow that light i have rocks. i have 11,000 lumes per sq ft plus what the led is putting out. not sure how to break it down to par but i know they are getting plenty.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

Strawberry Blue...I'm really loving this plant 





Here is the Critical Kush that was most droopy...perking up a bit  I think this is my favorite of the three CK's because of her big leaves and super sturdy structure with her thick stems 





This Critical Kush has somewhat of a diminutive stature...but she's coming along





This last Critical Kush sprouted with a curled up mutant cotyledon leaf which I think I see the slightest continuation of this trait in one of her tops...





Today I'll be tying their tops down a bit so I can get some more growth and potential clones...maybe give them a little something to eat...and bust up some hydroton to add to their pots...if I get all my chores done they should be under the 600 tomorrow night


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking very nice MD!! What are you doing with the crushed up Hydroton???? I have 50 lbs of used and 50 lbs of new in the bag that I most likely will never use again unless I get a bug up my ass to set up another grow using my pond again this summer.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking very nice MD!! What are you doing with the crushed up Hydroton???? I have 50 lbs of used and 50 lbs of new in the bag that I most likely will never use again unless I get a bug up my ass to set up another grow using my pond again this summer.


Its to protect the microoranisms in your soil...keeping the very top layer of your soil from getting too dry...but you don't want to use it like mulch either...justa little bit is all you need...scattered around 
At least that's how I understand it anyway...


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

Md again you got a green thumb sweets. I always love you ladies. you rock. *Hydroton *explain please. or shoot me a link i love to read.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Md again you got a green thumb sweets. I always love you ladies. you rock. *Hydroton *explain please. or shoot me a link i love to read.


I already explained...look up  ^^^


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

oh okay clay pellets yes always good to mix them in. way better than perlite. have you seen how they mine penlite the destruction. omg they are killing our planet. the problem is allot of stuff we use hurts our planet so much.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> oh okay clay pellets yes always good to mix them in. way better than perlite. have you seen how they mine penlite the destruction. omg they are killing our planet. the problem is allot of stuff we use hurts our planet so much.


Im not gonna lie...I don't have a clue what you just said


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

hydroten is clay pellets. they hold moisture. instead of using perlite use them. better for the environment.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hydroten is clay pellets. they hold moisture. instead of using perlite use them. better for the environment.


 Who's on first?  
DC...back away from the bowl!! LMAO!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

lmao im not high im doing kabobs/smoked taters/ bacon wrapped asparagus all on my grill. taters and asparagus is done staying warm in oven. now im smoking kabobs a little. ill drag phone out and take a pic or 2.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 31, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Its to protect the microoranisms in your soil...keeping the very top layer of your soil from getting too dry...but you don't want to use it like mulch either...justa little bit is all you need...scattered around
> At least that's how I understand it anyway...


I gotcha!!!  I had been letting the soil dry out on the top because of those pesky gnat's. The DE is doing it's thing and I don't see any flyers anymore  Have you seen any big difference keeping the top of your soil moist? I cringe every time I see the dry soil ever since I stopped stressing over the color of the plants and started focusing on my soil health!



DCobeen said:


> oh okay clay pellets yes always good to mix them in. way better than perlite. have you seen how they mine penlite the destruction. omg they are killing our planet. the problem is allot of stuff we use hurts our planet so much.


I am not high from smoking yet (but the two hydro's just kicked in!) and understood what you said! 



MD914 said:


> Im not gonna lie...I don't have a clue what you just said






MD914 said:


> Who's on first?
> DC...back away from the bowl!! LMAO!!!


 



DCobeen said:


> lmao im not high im doing kabobs/smoked taters/ bacon wrapped asparagus all on my grill. taters and asparagus is done staying warm in oven. now im smoking kabobs a little. ill drag phone out and take a pic or 2.


This all sounds delicious!! I think I will make some cheesy eggs this morning!!


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

here is my grill with my kabobs getting smoked.
View attachment 3038839


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 31, 2014)

Shits makin me hungry!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey MD.. I'm sorry, I just had seen your reply to Bak on the other forum. I had no clue that was the reason you hadn't been around my thread lately. that guy will not be around the thread anymore. I had NO CLUE he was so perverted towards you in posting that picture. After seeing that he is off my friends list, and isn't welcome on my thread. Just wanted to let you know.. 


MD914 said:


> Who's on first?
> DC...back away from the bowl!! LMAO!!!


----------



## flashmanc (Mar 31, 2014)

fantastic plants man! I wish I could grow like them


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey MD! Check out the ladies this morning..  F1 Grand Berry Purple -> 5th gen Purple Voodoo -> F1 GBP ->  5th gen PV ->  
Hope your doing good..


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

vn dank i see beans in pic 2 and 4.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 1, 2014)

This site has gone totally crazy  Can't send PM's...can't reply to comments on my thead (but I can on another)...can't get to "Myrollitup" from the home page...


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 1, 2014)

yeah its getting nuts for sure. just bookmark the link https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php


----------



## MD914 (Apr 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yeah its getting nuts for sure. just bookmark the link https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php


Yeah...Woody sent me that link yesterday...but I'm still having problems...no PM's...can't post replies (I'll be amazed if this goes through) I'm sick and it's not worth the hassle...back to bed I go


----------



## jointed (Apr 1, 2014)

Goodnight MD...feel better


----------



## jointed (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow can't even post my update for you to check out MD...sheeesh


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 1, 2014)

you can. when you click reply scrow down and click manage attachments. then upload pics.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder when they are going to fix the issue's here!! It is so hit and miss these days that I spend more time over sea's than here!! 

I think the IT guy must be High!!!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 1, 2014)

How about this shit!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 1, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I wonder when they are going to fix the issue's here!! It is so hit and miss these days that I spend more time over sea's than here!!
> 
> I think the IT guy must be High!!!!!


Lunch overseas sounds good today  Maybe I'll see ya over there


----------



## MD914 (Apr 1, 2014)

jointed said:


> Goodnight MD...feel better


Thanks J


----------



## MD914 (Apr 1, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> How about this shit!!
> 
> View attachment 3039699


Ive been seeing that all morning  I am however, able to reply to posts now so maybe things are getting better


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 1, 2014)

lol, yeah I am a breeder.. lol  I like knocking my ladies up a tad.. Plants that is....


DCobeen said:


> vn dank i see beans in pic 2 and 4.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't feel bad. Hell I had issues all day yesterday, and its looking as if nothing got fixed. again. lol Idk if they will ever get things straight round here honestly...


MD914 said:


> Ive been seeing that all morning  I am however, able to reply to posts now so maybe things are getting better


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

WTF????


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

lol Good morning MD. i dont mind this site once you figure it out.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Who has time to figure this out?  Any idea how to send a private message?


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

click on their avitar and start a conversation.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> click on their avitar and start a conversation.


But is it "private"  I don't think it is...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've lost all my subscribed threads...


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

watched threads is subscribed. and conversation is private.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Woody! I'm having problems! Bad problems! I'm in full panic mode  I tried to start a "conversation" but I don't know if it went through  I'm on thctallk.com username is Poison Ivy...just saying


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi MD how are ya?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> Hi MD how are ya?


Hey J! I'm frustrated but otherwise doing groovy  How are you?


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm good...what ya frustrated about? Let me guess.......our new site...lol


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> I'm good...what ya frustrated about? Let me guess.......our new site...lol


 What would make you think THAT?  
Having problems with temps in my closet under that hot ass 600 watt...forgot to turn the lights off in my tent this morning (never set up timer after the move) My hair dryer tripped the breaker this morning (not a good sign) and I'm very sunburnt  This site is just like a big thick layer of icing on top of the cake


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Now I'm a well known member...much better.....lol

That 600 is a hot ass mofo huh...do you have the ballast in the room...

Not good that your hair dryer is trippin the breaker..

Sorry to hear your burned a little crispy...I've got some aloe, just a little to far to apply it..lol


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> Now I'm a well known member...much better.....lol
> 
> That 600 is a hot ass mofo huh...do you have the ballast in the room...
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm well know all of a sudden too...alerts blowing up with all these "trophies"...I almost cried 
Ballast is outside of the closet...I only have one 430 CFM fan pulling air right now...but if my hair dryer is tripping my breaker what's another fan gonna do  I need a tissue


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Likes are gone again


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

You might just have to cool tube that sucker, 430 cfm is actually quite a bit of air..

How big is the closet?

Anyway possible you can get the fan off that circuit so you won't be trippin..lol


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha the likes lasted a long time...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok...gonna give this a go. Couple pics of the Strawberry Blue. I tied her down and she's exploded with growth under this "too hot for my closet" light. I'm planning to take multiple clones from her...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

^^^^ ok...so F this...pics won't load


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

That's not good...I'll give it a go later, but I use imgur so shouldn't be a problem


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

I can upload to photobucket...but for this being a brand new site I don't see why it should be a problem...


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

It shouldn't be, it seems others are having issues too


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah I'm well know all of a sudden too...alerts blowing up with all these "trophies"...I almost cried
> Ballast is outside of the closet...I only have one 430 CFM fan pulling air right now...but if my hair dryer is tripping my breaker what's another fan gonna do  I need a tissue


probably just time your light around the hair dryer..........I would guess intake temp is your other problem...... location of intake holes....


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> You might just have to cool tube that sucker, 430 cfm is actually quite a bit of air..
> 
> How big is the closet?
> 
> Anyway possible you can get the fan off that circuit so you won't be trippin..lol


My closet is 5 x almost 5...and the light is in a cooltube in a hood...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> probably just time your light around the hair dryer..........I would guess intake temp is your other problem...... location of intake holes....


But when I attach my other fan for my filter...it's going to trip  I can blow dry my hair anywhere in the house...but I have to run 2 fans MINIMUM...


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> But when I attach my other fan for my filter...it's going to trip  I can blow dry my hair anywhere in the house...but I have to run 2 fans MINIMUM...


it shouldn't....... your hairdryer is prolly 1800 watts.....


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah if you can plug in your hair dryer and it doesn't trip the other fan wont trip it. the hair dryer is like 2 600 watt hps/ 2 circulating fans and to carbon filter fans and you still are under a 1800 watt hair dryer a little.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> it shouldn't....... your hairdryer is prolly 1800 watts.....


 (takes long deep breathe and exhales slowly)  Thanks Woody...I knew you could fix it


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah if you can plug in your hair dryer and it doesn't trip the other fan wont trip it. the hair dryer is like 2 600 watt hps/ 2 circulating fans and to carbon filter fans and you still are under a 1800 watt hair dryer a little.


My hair dryer DOES cause it to trip...that's why I was panicking


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

okay where is your next outlet that isnt on same circuit? you may have to go and buy a 15 amp cord and get a 15 amp power strip to run your new tent/setup


----------



## hbbum (Apr 7, 2014)

Missy






Good to see ya


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok...gonna try again...strawberry blue
user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfd11a0ca.jpg.html]




[/URL]
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3f2ad6b0.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Missy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome!!  And completely demonstrates how I feel today


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Little strawberry blue isn't so little anymore... lookin good MD..

Hey I just posted some pics too..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> okay where is your next outlet that isnt on same circuit? you may have to go and buy a 15 amp cord and get a 15 amp power strip to run your new tent/setup


No...my tent is in my spare room...problem is in my bedroom closet


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

I just had a thought..what about switchin the 400 back to the closet and put the 600 in the tent..

That way your hair dryer won't be trippin the the breaker...just a thought


----------



## hbbum (Apr 7, 2014)

That Strawberry Blue looks great. Could not be any further from the Strawberry dream I did, nice wide leaves, I am aching for a beautiful indica like you have going there


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking great. were is the like button lmao.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Here are the 3 Critical Kush
First pic is the one that was kinda puny...very thin little stems
s1006.photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps46423093.jpg.html]




[/URL]
This next pic is the one with the strange little twisted growth on one top...that top is gone now...lol...it broke when I tied it down so I'm trying to root it
s1006.photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf8fa7850.jpg.html]




[/URL]
This last pic is of the real sturdy one with the super fat stems...my temps had gotten up to 88  but I've since got them down to 82-84 will have the other fan attached today just need an adapter (4" to 6")
s1006.photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa24099cf.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> I just had a thought..what about switchin the 400 back to the closet and put the 600 in the tent..
> 
> That way your hair dryer won't be trippin the the breaker...just a thought


I'd rather blow dry my hair IN the tent with the 400


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

Hell yeah...love me a fat leafed girl...lol


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'd rather blow dry my hair IN the tent with the 400



You might just have too..

Don't go and try burnin down the house like DC did...j/k DC..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> You might just have too..
> 
> Don't go and try burnin down the house like DC did...j/k DC..


Obviously I must have missed something  Can anyone direct me to my subscribed threads? I can't seem to find them


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

They are your watched threads..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> They are your watched threads..


Yes...I cannot locate my "watched threads" whatever you want to call them...I still can't FIND them


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

It's not in the green header at the top of the page


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

The twisting on the top can be from the roots hitting the edge of the pot. I see this when my roots are maxed out. Transplant one and see if it helps. The cloth pots seem to handle this issue better.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

If you do a stem rub on the SB how does it smell?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The twisting on the top can be from the roots hitting the edge of the pot. I see this when my roots are maxed out. Transplant one and see if it helps. The cloth pots seem to handle this issue better.


The one that was twisting has been doing it from day one. One of the first little starter leaves came out this way and after topping this one it's seemed that one of the tops carried on the trait...the others are fine


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> If you do a stem rub on the SB how does it smell?


AMAZING  I molest this plant every chance I get


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

I bet it's amazing! Does it smell like strawberries or cheese or chem or...?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Very very sweet smelling but I wouldn't say it smells like strawberries by any means  You might say a sweet cheesy skunky smell...but I'll smell her again when I get home and get back to you  She's gonna be LOUD...probably more than my white widow x big bud that I just finished...and I think my whole neighborhood was enjoying their aroma


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

My like button is gone again 

Like Like Like!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just realized my super cute sig box is gone


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm like a kid in a candy shop with the like button now.
Isnt she looking great. I get to go check on them tomorrow. F-ing fire sucked big time.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy shop with the like button now.
> Isnt she looking great. I get to go check on them tomorrow. F-ing fire sucked big time.


Fire?  Do tell...


----------



## hbbum (Apr 7, 2014)

I noticed I lost mine as well  My gnome also no longer winks while flipping the bird which makes me sad


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Another cover shot DC!


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I just realized my super cute sig box is gone



Hey at least we got all the smiley's back...lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

At the top bar, hover over your name and select signature. You can fix it from there.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh shit. you have not heard. Sorry. Okay the last idiot who rented this house installed track lighting in the spare bedroom(my grow room). i kept blowing fuses it was old round style. I looked up and seen a orange glow under the track lighting. i ripped it down and seen fire in the attack. so i used fire extinguisher then used water hose to put like 300 gallons into attack while 911 was being dialed. i moved the veg plants but forgot about the plants in the closet. was outside when fire department was in the room. i ran back in seen a fireman getting ready to look in the closet. i said hey let me move the freezer out of you way. it weighs like 500 lbs and is 3'x5'x3' and its full of meat i picked the sucker up and tossed it to block the closet which was out of his way. we had sheriff's/emt/ several fire trucks and like 30 firemen and i prayed to GOD to not let them find the closet. they never did and i had to move all the plants till i had electricians upgrade my stuff and i can repair the damage. the emt said my pulse was 186 and blood pressure was 158 over 106.


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Oh shit. you have not heard. Sorry. Okay the last idiot who rented this house installed track lighting in the spare bedroom(my grow room). i kept blowing fuses it was old round style. I looked up and seen a orange glow under the track lighting. i ripped it down and seen fire in the attack. so i used fire extinguisher then used water hose to put like 300 gallons into attack while 911 was being dialed. i moved the veg plants but forgot about the plants in the closet. was outside when fire department was in the room. i ran back in seen a fireman getting ready to look in the closet. i said hey let me move the freezer out of you way. it weighs like 500 lbs and is 3'x5'x3' and its full of meat i picked the sucker up and tossed it to block the closet which was out of his way. we had sheriff's/emt/ several fire trucks and like 30 firemen and i prayed to GOD to not let them find the closet. they never did and i had to move all the plants till i had electricians upgrade my stuff and i can repair the damage. the emt said my pulse was 186 and blood pressure was 158 over 106.



Yeah I'll bet your bp was a little high with the authorities around and plants in the closet.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Another cover shot DC!


ty mo you are to kind.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> Yeah I'll bet your bp was a little high with the authorities around and plants in the closet.


Yeah it was. and ty for showing me imgur bro i love that for pics.


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah it was. and ty for showing me imgur bro i love that for pics.


Glad ya like it bro...I need to get a paid version, pics are startin to drop off now....not good


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Oh shit. you have not heard. Sorry. Okay the last idiot who rented this house installed track lighting in the spare bedroom(my grow room). i kept blowing fuses it was old round style. I looked up and seen a orange glow under the track lighting. i ripped it down and seen fire in the attack. so i used fire extinguisher then used water hose to put like 300 gallons into attack while 911 was being dialed. i moved the veg plants but forgot about the plants in the closet. was outside when fire department was in the room. i ran back in seen a fireman getting ready to look in the closet. i said hey let me move the freezer out of you way. it weighs like 500 lbs and is 3'x5'x3' and its full of meat i picked the sucker up and tossed it to block the closet which was out of his way. we had sheriff's/emt/ several fire trucks and like 30 firemen and i prayed to GOD to not let them find the closet. they never did and i had to move all the plants till i had electricians upgrade my stuff and i can repair the damage. the emt said my pulse was 186 and blood pressure was 158 over 106.


Wholly shit dude!!! Glad you spotted that before it was to late!! Girls are looking very nice!!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

jointed said:


> Glad ya like it bro...I need to get a paid version, pics are startin to drop off now....not good


when i get working ill pay for yours bro. next week i should be working. so 3 weeks ill have cash again and be harvesting around then also.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Wholly shit dude!!! Glad you spotted that before it was to late!! Girls are looking very nice!!!!


thank you very much. It was all Gods doing. I know that. im not a bible banger. I keep my beliefs to myself but HE saved my ass big time. MD sorry for eating up your thread.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

I got my "loaner fan" set up yesterday. It's only 170 CFM but it's pulling enough air to lower my temps to a steady 81 degrees. I'll probably be ordering something as strong or stronger than the 430 CFM that's attached to my light so I won't have issues when I put my filter back on.  I still CANNOT believe that I forgot to order another fan...had it stuck in my head that I'd just use the one off my 400  The plants perked up and look happy again so I plan to take clones today


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 8, 2014)

use the 170 cfm for the light and the 430 for the filter.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 8, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> use the 170 cfm for the light and the 430 for the filter.


The 170 is a loaner...right when I was planning to make all my changes I got sick...soon as I felt better I swapped everything around and realized I was a fan short


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I plan to take clones today


I so remember when you said you would not be expanding!!! Ya! Sometimes I do remember shit! LOL!!! 

We are going to hit 70 degrees today so I might have to fire up the A/C to control humidity. I hit 37% yesterday and if it goes above 45% I will have PM to deal with and I don't want to go there!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

The girls are looking much happier...temps are running 77-81 now. I've decided on the 3 that will be transplanted to the 18 gallon containers and put under the screen 
Of course the Strawberry Blue





And 2 of the Critical Kush...





And a shot of my trio showing my temps in check 





The remaining Critical Kush will flower in the tent under the 400 and I won't be updating any more


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 9, 2014)

Where is that damn like button???

Looking nice and healthy MD!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Where is that damn like button???
> 
> Looking nice and healthy MD!!!!


I think I wore it out this morning... Uh...the "like" button that is 
Thanks Butchyboy  The plants and I were really starting to stress in those high temps. They look much happier now and will be in their final containers tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 9, 2014)

LMAO!!!!! Wore it out huh????? 

I went on a mini "LIKE" rampage last night while I could but didn't get far!!

I am not ready for the warm temps or I should say I don't want to deal with the warm temps LOL! Humidity and Mites come with warm temps


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

The remaining Critical Kush will flower in the tent under the 400 and I won't be updating any more 


HUH?.......just the one in the tent right?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

jointed said:


> The remaining Critical Kush will flower in the tent under the 400 and I won't be updating any more
> 
> 
> HUH?.......just the one in the tent right?


Just the one Critical Kush going in the tent...I'm gonna scrog the other 2 and the Strawberry Blue in my closet under the 600 
I just meant that I'm not going to update the one that's going in the tent


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

Thats what I figgered you meant...


----------



## Foothills (Apr 9, 2014)

Your plants are looking very nice MD !! You've done a great job with them and I love that Strawberry Blue.
Mine just popped the surface yesterday, so I have a long way to go yet. It's been a long, cold winter and "thank god" it's over !!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

I think she has to give us a like back before we can like her more. I'm not sure but everyone i like who likes me back i can then like then again.

MD they look great. 18 gallons holy cow that is a big pot. You spend allot on soil for sure.


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Fire?  Do tell...


 very nice m8


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I think she has to give us a like back before we can like her more. I'm not sure but everyone i like who likes me back i can then like then again.
> 
> MD they look great. 18 gallons holy cow that is a big pot. You spend allot on soil for sure.


Yes...I spend quite a bit on soil...FFOF is $24 a bag around here  
And FOR YOUR INFORMATION MISTER  I like when I can...if I don't have a "like" button I can't click on it


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes...I spend quite a bit on soil...FFOF is $24 a bag around here  

Ouchies!! That's easy to get back though...if ya knows what I mean..

Its' the damn lectric bill that alway's chaps my ass..lol


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

jointed said:


> Yes...I spend quite a bit on soil...FFOF is $24 a bag around here
> 
> Ouchies!! That's easy to get back though...if ya knows what I mean..
> 
> Its' the damn lectric bill that alway's chaps my ass..lol


Yes sir...I'm not crying about it that's for sure 

I'm curious to see how my power bill looks with running the 400 and the 600 watt...but I don't expect it to be too bad


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

I alway's hate lookin at the power bill...this summer I'm gonna take advantage of some free light..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey MD - Have you ever grown the Triangle cut?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey MD - Have you ever grown the Triangle cut?


Uh....noooo? I don't even know what your talking about


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

I heard it was a special cut from Florida. Was just checking to see if it was well known or just a myth.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Uh....noooo? I don't even know what your talking about


Is he talking about pubic area lmao. oh everyone with a hps dont spray/mist when lights are on and close the water droplets act like magnifier glass and will burn holes in your leaves. I ruined 10 fan leaves today. thought it was bugs so i peppered sprayed and made it way worse.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes sir...I'm not crying about it that's for sure
> 
> I'm curious to see how my power bill looks with running the 400 and the 600 watt...but I don't expect it to be too bad


My room uses around 1389 watts total so roughly around $75 per month. 

It will be like you use your blow dryer a little extra!! LOL!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 9, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Is he talking about pubic area lmao. oh everyone with a hps dont spray/mist when lights are on and close the water droplets act like magnifier glass and will burn holes in your leaves. I ruined 10 fan leaves today. thought it was bugs so i peppered sprayed and made it way worse.



Ouch!! Been there Done that...


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Is he talking about pubic area lmao. oh everyone with a hps dont spray/mist when lights are on and close the water droplets act like magnifier glass and will burn holes in your leaves. I ruined 10 fan leaves today. thought it was bugs so i peppered sprayed and made it way worse.



Try that under a cmh once..lol thats why I keep that sucker at least 2' above the canopy.

Also why I'm very careful when watering and I still spilled some on them...doh.

Don't worry DC, it's just part of the learning curve to growing under hid, when you have to spray them down like that you should put them under cfl's or flouro's until dry...

I would've warned ya, but you had already done it and posted that you had...sorry buddy..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

hey M looking good. my strawberry blue is near dead. but I think I can make it come back somehow lol


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Ouch!! Been there Done that...


You trim in a triangle


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You trim in a triangle



It's a circle!! Trimming circle!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> It's a circle!! Trimming circle!!!!


LMFAO!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok...got my final transplant done! Now we'll see how these girls like this new soil
Hopefully I'll have the screen over them by the end if the weekend...a couple weeks to veg in these little containers and fill the screen a bit and it'll be game time 
photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf51b5248.jpg.html]




[/URL]


----------



## Foothills (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking nice MD. I bet they like those containers you're using too !!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

yes looking great. hey miss green thumb how you doing. HeHe.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yes looking great. hey miss green thumb how you doing. HeHe.


Don't forget sassy  I'm good DC...thanks


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Looking nice MD. I bet they like those containers you're using too !!


Thanks...hoping they like them enough to fill up with roots...more roots more fruits  (that's the plan anyway )


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 11, 2014)

How did the root balls look from the last round??? That is a lot of soil right there, I love it!!!!! How is the Hydroton working out for you??


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> How did the root balls look from the last round??? That is a lot of soil right there, I love it!!!!! How is the Hydroton working out for you??


I didn't get to see the rootballs from the last run  Somebody decided to "help" and dumped them in my large garbage can outside (the one that rolls to the street)  That's right...36 gallons of $24/bag soil...DUMPED in the trash...LOOSE...not even bagged up  Just big old stumps and soil thrown out for the garbage man to see 

However...regardless of the size of rootballs from last run, I expect quite a bit more this time with the longer veg time in the containers and upgrading my light to a 600 with a big hood. 

As far as the hydroton...it just helps keep that top layer from drying out too much...I do see a difference in my roots..you don't have to dig too deep to find them that's for sure...1/4 inch at the most...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Now that is a nice amount of soil!

This is going to get big!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Which one is the SB?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Which one is the SB?


She is far left...for now anyway


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Now that is a nice amount of soil!
> 
> This is going to get big!


That's the plan...my goal is to have a hard time containing them...adjusting my plans for the screen...gonna try and just cover the entire space (5 x 5) with no angles this time...keep it simple...BUD EVERYWHERE


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Should be a t-shirt:

Bud 
Everywhere!


----------



## hbbum (Apr 11, 2014)

Love it! Those totes are excellent. How often are you watering in those?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 11, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Love it! Those totes are excellent. How often are you watering in those?


I'll be watering daily...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I didn't get to see the rootballs from the last run  Somebody decided to "help" and dumped them in my large garbage can outside (the one that rolls to the street)  That's right...36 gallons of $24/bag soil...DUMPED in the trash...LOOSE...not even bagged up  Just big old stumps and soil thrown out for the garbage man to see
> 
> However...regardless of the size of rootballs from last run, I expect quite a bit more this time with the longer veg time in the containers and upgrading my light to a 600 with a big hood.
> 
> As far as the hydroton...it just helps keep that top layer from drying out too much...I do see a difference in my roots..you don't have to dig too deep to find them that's for sure...1/4 inch at the most...



That sucks about the soil going it the can. I thought that is why you had it in there... I can't poke my finger into my soil because of the root ball also. I even have roots above the soil here and there that get woody!


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking excellent MD, cant wait to see it with the net on and that 600 blasting them with lovely rays of sunshine


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 13, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Ok...got my final transplant done! Now we'll see how these girls like this new soil
> Hopefully I'll have the screen over them by the end if the weekend...a couple weeks to veg in these little containers and fill the screen a bit and it'll be game time
> photobucket.com/user/Md914/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf51b5248.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


Looks okay. ...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 14, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks okay. ...


I got your ok D


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 14, 2014)

I think they look marvelous!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

Took some cuttings Sunday and stretched the girls out a bit to promote growth in the middle
First pic is the Strawberry Blue





Next two pics are the Critical Kush










And a random bagseed beast


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 15, 2014)

Md love the bondage.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Took some cuttings Sunday and stretched the girls out a bit to promote growth in the middle
> First pic is the Strawberry Blue
> 
> 
> ...


Phuqya!!!!!! Damn those are doing great!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Md love the bondage.


Thanks DC  So do they it seems


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Phuqya!!!!!! Damn those are doing great!!!


It took me a minute to pronounce that...LMAO
Thanks Butchyboy


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 15, 2014)

gonna head up today. cant wait but will bring back tomorrow still.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> gonna head up today. cant wait but will bring back tomorrow still.


Looking forward to seeing your update


----------



## hbbum (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking great Missy, are they under HPS? The pics looks like they may be.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 15, 2014)

pretty nice plants there M


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Looking great Missy, are they under HPS? The pics looks like they may be.


Thank you sir yes they are under the 600 HPS


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pretty nice plants there M


Thanks LGC


----------



## hbbum (Apr 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you sir yes they are under the 600 HPS


Awesome, I can't wait to fire up the new 600.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Awesome, I can't wait to fire up the new 600.


Cooltube or hood? Mine is actually a cooltube in a hood...and it puts off some serious heat...be ready for it


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Md loves bondage.


I really don't want to know how you found that out ........... unless you have pics or a link to the web site 




MD914 said:


> Cooltube or hood? Mine is actually a cooltube in a hood...and it puts off some serious heat...be ready for it


Now where did you get that idea i wonder


----------



## hbbum (Apr 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Cooltube or hood? Mine is actually a cooltube in a hood...and it puts off some serious heat...be ready for it


Same cool tube I was running with my 400, just replaced with a Solis Tek 600 ballast. I am really hoping the fan can keep up, it is a 430CFM Tjernlund attached to a Variac autotransformer to control the speed, with the 400 it is at less than 50% speed and keeps temps about 2-5 degrees above ambient.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Same cool tube I was running with my 400, just replaced with a Solis Tek 600 ballast. I am really hoping the fan can keep up, it is a 430CFM Tjernlund attached to a Variac autotransformer to control the speed, with the 400 it is at less than 50% speed and keeps temps about 2-5 degrees above ambient.


My fan that cools my light is 430 CFM and I run it on full power...I'm managing temps OK with a 170 CFM inline fan pulling air separately...but I'm upgrading to a 530 CFM so I won't have any temp issues when I put my filter on...


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> I really don't want to know how you found that out ........... unless you have pics or a link to the web site
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did you get that idea i wonder


LMAO...naughty naughty...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

I am pulling through two 600 cool tubes with a 240 cfm 6" booster fan and have been ok so far! I thought about using my 430 cfm fan but it has a plastic fan inside and I have read that they will melt or get damaged. Anyone else hear of this issue??? The air coming out of my cool tubes is around 97 degrees and I would rather suck air through the duct rather than push the air...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> I really don't want to know how you found that out ........... unless you have pics or a link to the web site


Reality Kings is out of Florida isn't it??? LOL!!!!


----------



## hbbum (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, temps are my biggest concern for sure. It has been pretty cool here, I will run the 600 from about 9-10pm to 9-10am. Will flip at the end of the week so flowering should be done by the end of June. 

Don't ask me why I decided to take a break from growing during the easiest months to keep temps under control


----------



## MD914 (Apr 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I am pulling through two 600 cool tubes with a 240 cfm 6" booster fan and have been ok so far! I thought about using my 430 cfm fan but it has a plastic fan inside and I have read that they will melt or get damaged. Anyone else hear of this issue??? The air coming out of my cool tubes is around 97 degrees and I would rather suck air through the duct rather than push the air...


My fan is pulling air too...I believe the one I'm currently using is a cheapo plastic one but it has a 5 year warranty...soooo
Isn't your space quite a bit larger than mine? Mine can get hot real quick


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

I think most plastic has a higher melting point than that.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> My fan is pulling air too...I believe the one I'm currently using is a cheapo plastic one but it has a 5 year warranty...soooo
> Isn't your space quite a bit larger than mine? Mine can get hot real quick


Ya, my space is 6'x8' and 53 inches tall. I pull fresh air from outside into my cool tubes so that might help a bit. I run my 430 cfm on 50% pulling through my carbon filter so switching to the 240 cfm on the carbon filter would be about the same but would give me more cooling power with the tubes.


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Took some cuttings Sunday and stretched the girls out a bit to promote growth in the middle
> First pic is the Strawberry Blue
> 
> 
> ...


They look okay. .just joking. .they look nice and healthy. Great job..


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Reality Kings is out of Florida isn't it??? LOL!!!!


I really didn't know what reality kings was...OMG!!  I just googled it


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

I got my screen up...kinda ...I may let them veg longer than originally planned because they have to reach it before they can fill it...and I don't like this trellis net...I doubled it back over itself to make the squares smaller...but this may not work for me  Not because it isnt functional but because I have a real issue with straight lines and angles  REALLY!!  This is a struggle for me  I'm surprising myself by even showing this pic


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I really didn't know what reality kings was...OMG!!  I just googled it



LOL!!! Just one of the best sites available in my opinion! Nice looking actors and many many options for what you might like to see! The wife is hooked on We Live Together...... I am alright with dat!!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I got my screen up...kinda ...I may let them veg longer than originally planned because they have to reach it before they can fill it...and I don't like this trellis net...I doubled it back over itself to make the squares smaller...but this may not work for me  Not because it isnt functional but because I have a real issue with straight lines and angles  REALLY!!  This is a struggle for me  I'm surprising myself by even showing this pic



It looks great!! What crooked lines??? 

I have the same issue with water spots... I cannot stand it if someone uses the sink and leaves water everywhere!!! Makes me clean the entire house


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> LOL!!! Just one of the best sites available in my opinion! Nice looking actors and many many options for what you might like to see! The wife is hooked on We Live Together...... I am alright with dat!!!!


Nice looking ACTORS?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Nice looking ACTORS?


They are acting aren't they?? LOL!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> It looks great!! What crooked lines???
> 
> I have the same issue with water spots... I cannot stand it if someone uses the sink and leaves water everywhere!!! Makes me clean the entire house


Or a dripping wet sponge...
Or loads the dishwasher the wrong way...or my food touching each other on my plate...or somebody takes my spot at the grocery store...or the mall...or the bank...lol...I can't even imagine how frustrating it must be to suffer from OCD


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> They are acting aren't they?? LOL!!!


Well...actor refers to male while actress refers to female  Whateva melts your butta Butchyboy


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Well...actor refers to male while actress refers to female  Whateva melts your butta Butchyboy



Hold on now!!! It was a typo!!!!

I did mention We Live Together!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Hold on now!!! It was a typo!!!!
> 
> I did mention We Live Together!!!


Relax......it's all good  I don't discriminate


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

It's all good! And FYI I likes the wimenz... Lots of them!!!


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> It's all good! And FYI I likes the wimenz... Lots of them!!!


Lol...I know...just teasing you


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I really didn't know what reality kings was...OMG!!  I just googled it


Well that's an hour of your life you'll never get back  did it make you blush


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I got my screen up...kinda ...I may let them veg longer than originally planned because they have to reach it before they can fill it...and I don't like this trellis net...I doubled it back over itself to make the squares smaller...but this may not work for me  Not because it isnt functional but because I have a real issue with straight lines and angles  REALLY!!  This is a struggle for me  I'm surprising myself by even showing this pic


Give it a couple more weeks and you wont be able to see any of that net so don't worry about it


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

Which one is the Blue in the scrog picture?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Which one is the Blue in the scrog picture?


She's still on the left


----------



## MD914 (Apr 17, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Give it a couple more weeks and you wont be able to see any of that net so don't worry about it


I hope so  I would really like to see nothing but buds


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2014)

What are the two in the middle?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What are the two in the middle?


That's just some random bagseed..


----------



## neonknight420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Great grow you got going on MD. I couldn't imagine finding a woman like yourself, It would be a dream come true. Just trying to find one that is cool with my growing would be great. Plants look great you definitely have some talent.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 18, 2014)

neonknight420 said:


> Great grow you got going on MD. I couldn't imagine finding a woman like yourself, It would be a dream come true. Just trying to find one that is cool with my growing would be great. Plants look great you definitely have some talent.


Awwww thank you! That's so sweet of you to say


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey M looking great hope u good. been busy lately have a mate staying here now , miss our chats LGC


----------



## Foothills (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey MD, Plants are still looking good girl. Don't let the netting get to ya to much. After all, even your "angles" are all really straight lines. They're just headed off in the wrong direction.  Keep up the good work and I hope all is well.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Hey M looking great hope u good. been busy lately have a mate staying here now , miss our chats LGC


Hey LGC   Nice to see things going in the right direction for you  Are you spending Easter with your girlfriend and that pretty little girl of yours?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 19, 2014)

They spent Friday night and we had a nice meal it was really good. Happy Easter


----------



## MD914 (Apr 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> They spent Friday night and we had a nice meal it was really good. Happy Easter


Happy Easter to you too


----------



## MD914 (Apr 20, 2014)

Got some pics with the HPS off...they have reached the screen and are ready to get busy filling it up (I hope) so I'm releasing them from their bondage 
I also got my new 530 CFM fan installed and my filter is attached now...big improvement in air movement to say the least...all that's left is to add more intake
First pic is the Strawberry Blue





Next 2 are the Critical Kush...surprisingly the one in the first pic is the one that I called "diminutive"  Not anymore 





And the one I thought was going to be the beast...still nothing to be ashamed of though 





Hope everybody has a Happy Easter  It was Easter Sunday last year that I sprouted my first bean  and this year it falls on 4/20...I'm hoping for something of biblical proportions here


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 21, 2014)

Hope you had a great Easter. .Girls are looking nice and healthy. .I put the cheese berry into flower yesterday. . I hope she turns out as good as your White Widow. .


----------



## MD914 (Apr 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Hope you had a great Easter. .Girls are looking nice and healthy. .I put the cheese berry into flower yesterday. . I hope she turns out as good as your White Widow. .


Thanks D  I hope so too...I'm looking forward to your harvest  Maybe this time you'll share the pizza


----------



## Foothills (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking really nice MD. Hope you had a nice Easter !!


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Apr 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Got some pics with the HPS off...they have reached the screen and are ready to get busy filling it up (I hope) so I'm releasing them from their bondage
> I also got my new 530 CFM fan installed and my filter is attached now...big improvement in air movement to say the least...all that's left is to add more intake
> First pic is the Strawberry Blue
> 
> ...



Holy cow! these things are huge! keep it up MD!! =D 
And thanks for all your help!
<3


----------



## MD914 (Apr 22, 2014)

It's Earthday!! I think I'll plant a tree


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks LGC...Im gonna have to figure out how to change my sig box to attach this link....(cough cough)


Good luck and let me know how you do with that! been scratchin my head over fixing mine. The ladies all look fabulous!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think you have any more room! hehe

Here are some LA Confidential Early Season outdoor trichs for your viewing (drooling) pleasure 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 22, 2014)

am trying to raise the ph in soil/ pots am going to top dress my ffof soil with lime i want to no how much lime to use on a 3gal pot n when i put the lime as a top dress do i still have to add 5ml of cal/mag to my water help guys thinks


----------



## hbbum (Apr 22, 2014)

You will be fine with a tbsp if dolomite lime in 3g as a top dressing. It takes longer to process for the cal/mag than the liquid, but if you don't have a deficiency I would stop adding the liquid now. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I don't think you have any more room! hehe
> 
> Here are some LA Confidential Early Season outdoor trichs for your viewing (drooling) pleasure
> 
> ...


Looks yummy  I was creeping on one of your threads yesterday...nice work


----------



## sufc8t1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Alright buddy,Im subbed here(I think lol),so please don't fall off the edge of the planet,like many other grow journals do.,
I have some Blue dreams and a Blue strawberry(freebie) in early veg right now,with the plan of scrogging them,so Im very interested how your S/B turns out.
My S/B is by far the strongest plant so far,double the size of my Blue dreams,so thats a promising start.
Anyhow...Im blabbing now so....
Great looking plants and good luck buddy!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks MD! Creep away


----------



## MD914 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here are some pics I took this morning. I'm thinking about topping everything that has reached the screen and letting them go another week or so before the flip...a lot of them already have staggering nodes and I've never topped a plant this late  So I'm second guessing myself...I get a bit anxious and nervous as flip time approaches 
First pic is the Strawberry Blue...smelling sweeter and sweeter everyday





Next 2 are my Critical Kush


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 24, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I am pulling through two 600 cool tubes with a 240 cfm 6" booster fan and have been ok so far! I thought about using my 430 cfm fan but it has a plastic fan inside and I have read that they will melt or get damaged. Anyone else hear of this issue??? The air coming out of my cool tubes is around 97 degrees and I would rather suck air through the duct rather than push the air...


if you have a plastic fan push the air threw it from the room then you will be okay. so carbon filter fan light light exhaust pipe out. you dont want to get temps to high with plastic fans and this way works the best. also negitive pressure so try and match air in and air out. 
My 1 600 hps 180 watt led 150 hps all running i have to have the ac on to cool it and keep temps at 80-82 in the room. I am gonna add an intake fan today i think so i can try and see if i can get the ac out of picture for now. without ac right now it will hit 100 degrees in the closet fast.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 24, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> if you have a plastic fan push the air threw it from the room then you will be okay. so carbon filter fan light light exhaust pipe out. you dont want to get temps to high with plastic fans and this way works the best. also negitive pressure so try and match air in and air out.
> My 1 600 hps 180 watt led 150 hps all running i have to have the ac on to cool it and keep temps at 80-82 in the room. I am gonna add an intake fan today i think so i can try and see if i can get the ac out of picture for now. without ac right now it will hit 100 degrees in the closet fast.


I'm running carbon filter>fan>out to attic and my other fan is pulling air through the light from outside the room and exhausting through the same hole in my ceiling...temps range from 77-81 like that with lights on


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 24, 2014)

Md if you are gonna top wait till they show new tops before flipping.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm running carbon filter>fan>out to attic and my other fan is pulling air through the light from outside the room and exhausting through the same hole in my ceiling...temps range from 77-81 like that with lights on


perfect. i got mine dialed in at 80-82 i notice the 2 degress diff makes them drink more and i see more growth.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 24, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Md if you are gonna top wait till they show new tops before flipping.


Most certainly  that's why I would wait another week or so to flip


----------



## ButchyBoy (Apr 24, 2014)

Look at those fat leafs!!!  

Looking wonderful as usual MD!!!!!



DCobeen said:


> if you have a plastic fan push the air threw it from the room then you will be okay. so carbon filter fan light light exhaust pipe out. you dont want to get temps to high with plastic fans and this way works the best. also negitive pressure so try and match air in and air out.
> My 1 600 hps 180 watt led 150 hps all running i have to have the ac on to cool it and keep temps at 80-82 in the room. I am gonna add an intake fan today i think so i can try and see if i can get the ac out of picture for now. without ac right now it will hit 100 degrees in the closet fast.


Hahaha.. Negative pressure!!! the walls of my room are foam board and suck in about 3 inches when the fan kicks on!! That is with two 6" ducts for intake through a HVAC filter and fan and one 6" fan at 60% blowing out of the room.

As the temps get warmer outside I will move stuff around and see how it works.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah you have to play with it. see which way works best. 30 min or less ill have update and c99 is lollipop and under led/600 hps.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 25, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Look at those fat leafs!!!
> 
> Looking wonderful as usual MD!!!!!
> 
> ...


That happens to me...I need more intake. An absolute MUST before I flip the lights...right now I just leave the front unzipped a couple feet to act as intake


----------



## MD914 (Apr 25, 2014)

I cut away everything that was above the screen yesterday...Anxiously awaiting a growth explosion now so I don't have to look at this sloppy screen anymore


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I cut away everything that was above the screen yesterday...Anxiously awaiting a growth explosion now so I don't have to look at this sloppy screen anymore


you mean wasn't above the screen dont you? good morning md have to get ready for work oh how much fun work is.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 25, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> you mean wasn't above the screen dont you? good morning md have to get ready for work oh how much fun work is.


Nope...I mean I topped my plants


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Nope...I mean I topped my plants


 oh yeah hehe. you seen my pic updates? the stem on my C99 omg insane. she drinks 3 gallons a day of feed water 1000 ppm.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 27, 2014)

Girls are filling back in after being topped a couple days ago...it's busy time now 
First pic is Strawberry Blue
Next are the 2 Critical Kush


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking great in there, I told you it wouldn't be long before you couldn't see the net 
When are you flipping them?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 27, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Looking great in there, I told you it wouldn't be long before you couldn't see the net
> When are you flipping them?


You can totally see the net...that's just pics of the plants...lots of net in between...LOTS of net  My screen is basically 5 feet by 5 feet  And I'm going to be overjoyed if they fill it with bud...BUD EVERYWHERE!! 
I haven't set a "flip date" yet...it all depends on the girls


----------



## reddiamond (Apr 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You can totally see the net...that's just pics of the plants...lots of net in between...LOTS of net  My screen is basically 5 feet by 5 feet  And I'm going to be overjoyed if they fill it with bud...BUD EVERYWHERE!!
> I haven't set a "flip date" yet...it all depends on the girls


Ahh ok, I forgot you had a big net .... I bet it still wont be long though


----------



## MD914 (Apr 29, 2014)

The girls as of this morning...first up is the Strawberry Blue

Next are the two Critical Kush...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Those fan leaves are huge! Girls are looking very happy.

Are they starting to smell?


----------



## doubletake (Apr 30, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy shop with the like button now.
> Isnt she looking great. I get to go check on them tomorrow. F-ing fire sucked big time.


Cool ass pic send it to high times! Hah


----------



## MD914 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those fan leaves are huge! Girls are looking very happy.
> 
> Are they starting to smell?


Thanks Mo  I can't wait to flip them...its def getting smelly in my closet  The Strawberry Blue smells sweeter every day


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 30, 2014)

ty doubletake. hey MD they looking good. i transplanted my c99 into a 15 gall maybe 18 gall tote. omg 2 bags of perlite 1/3 of vermiculite and 1 bag of soil plus 1/2 bag of lava rocks. I had air lines was blocked and to long to go. She weighs like 200 lbs in the tote took me and my GF to move her back in lmao.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

That would have made great pics or a movie!


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That would have made great pics or a movie!


much nicer than what I typed and deleted....


----------



## roseypeach (May 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> The girls as of this morning...first up is the Strawberry Blue
> View attachment 3140535
> Next are the two Critical Kush...
> View attachment 3140536
> View attachment 3140537


Looking good girl!! I see they are pushing through the net since the last time I looked in!


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Chopped the LA Con last night:


----------



## roseypeach (May 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Chopped the LA Con last night:


thats a sweet fuckin harvest right there bro


----------



## MD914 (May 2, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Looking good girl!! I see they are pushing through the net since the last time I looked in!


Thanks Rosey  They're coming along...I'm getting excited


----------



## MD914 (May 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Chopped the LA Con last night:


 Nice!! Haven't been "lurking" around much the last few days...thanks for sharing that


----------



## roseypeach (May 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Rosey  They're coming along...I'm getting excited


I bet you are!! so excited for you girl!! way to go


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2014)

Trying not to overshare but this girl was so pretty! So much scissor hash


----------



## MD914 (May 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Trying not to overshare but this girl was so pretty! So much scissor hash


Sharing is caring


----------



## jointed (May 2, 2014)

Lookin great in your closet there girl, I know your getting pretty excited...flippity flip flip..comming soon Hahaha


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

jointed said:


> Lookin great in your closet there girl, I know your getting pretty excited...flippity flip flip..comming soon Hahaha


 Thanks J  These girls have been vegging so long...Ive lost track but I think its like 10 or 11 weeks  Longest ever for me...I think its gonna pay off though


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 4, 2014)

Do you have a carbon filter (best pick up line ever)


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Do you have a carbon filter (best pick up line ever)


Do you think I'm going to need one?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 4, 2014)

depends who and how close the neighbours are lol


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> depends who and how close the neighbours are lol


No worries...I have one... Made that investment when my WW's aroma was spewing out the vents around my attic  smelling up my neighborhood...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 4, 2014)

yeah cant really go without one hey


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

Yes! She's beautiful LGC...I know your a proud papa...but your gonna be fighting those boys off when she gets older...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 4, 2014)

I'm going to watch a tv show before bed M, sleeping better now in my new place. take care hun talk soon


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

This mornings pics...been tucking branches under the net...I really like the way the Strawberry Blue is filling out
 
Critical Kush
 
The other Critical Kush...before and after "the tuck"
 
 
I was a little concerned this soil mix may have been too hot but they seem to be loving it...haven't fed them since they went in it for almost 4 weeks now...distilled water only


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

It's difficult to get a pic of the whole screen because it's size and difficulty getting the right angle...but here's an idea of what I need to fill...


----------



## jointed (May 4, 2014)

You just need some time is all Md, let those girls veg a while longer, if ya got plenty on hand and don't need to sell any..not suggesting you do...Lol Might be worth waitin a bit 

And yes I do realize their gonna stretch..


----------



## MD914 (May 4, 2014)

jointed said:


> You just need some time is all Md, let those girls veg a while longer, if ya got plenty on hand and don't need to sell any..not suggesting you do...Lol Might be worth waitin a bit
> 
> And yes I do realize their gonna stretch..


Yeah I'm not rushing these girls but I have no doubt that I'll fill this screen


----------



## jointed (May 4, 2014)

That's gonna be so freakin cool too see..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 4, 2014)

love the colour


----------



## MD914 (May 6, 2014)

It's only been a couple days but here goes...I'm going to try and update more frequently
This mornings pics
Strawberry Blue
 
Critical Kush...having trouble keeping this one down...screen sucks...she keeps pushing through...I'll be stringing my own from this point forward 
 
The other Critical Kush blowing up all over the place 
 
And a shot of the whole space (for the most part anyway) Thinking I'll be flipping my lights by next week


----------



## Foothills (May 7, 2014)

The girls look nice and healthy, MD. I know, it can be a pretty tuff call sometimes when it comes to the stretch. My thoughts are at least another full week of veg time, keeping them tucked down the best you can, so they run. At any rate, that's just one mans opinion and again, nice job with the plants. You've come a long way over the past year !!


----------



## MD914 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks...I appreciate it...from what I've read the strawberry blue likes to stretch substantially...she may make up for any lag from the Critical Kush...Playing it day by day at this point but would like to flip by the beginning of the week...approaching a 3 month veg...


----------



## MD914 (May 7, 2014)

Under the canopy...
Strawberry Blue
 
The 2 Critical Kush


----------



## dlftmyers (May 8, 2014)

QUOTE="MD914, post: 10477369, member: 651692"]Under the canopy...
Strawberry Blue
View attachment 3147079
The 2 Critical Kush
View attachment 3147081
View attachment 3147082[/QUOTE]
You cleaned them up nice and tight..


----------



## MD914 (May 8, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> QUOTE="MD914, post: 10477369, member: 651692"]Under the canopy...
> Strawberry Blue
> View attachment 3147079
> The 2 Critical Kush
> ...


You cleaned them up nice and tight..[/QUOTE]
Yeah thanks...I can't wait to smoke em


----------



## jointed (May 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You cleaned them up nice and tight..


Yeah thanks...I can't wait to smoke em [/QUOTE]


Boy howdy do I know that feelin  Nice legs on them girls..tee hee...


----------



## reddiamond (May 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Under the canopy...
> Strawberry Blue
> View attachment 3147079
> The 2 Critical Kush
> ...


You can't beat a nice 'upskirt' shot 
Looking real nice MD, not long now till the flip


----------



## MD914 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Red  Im thinking by the end of the weekend
First pic is from 2 days ago

Next pic is from this morning


----------



## reddiamond (May 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Red  Im thinking by the end of the weekend


Well you will still be tucking for the 1st week at least after the flip so yeah sounds about right


----------



## woody333333 (May 9, 2014)

its gonna be a mess.......


----------



## reddiamond (May 9, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> its gonna be a mess.......


Nah ....... its gonna be a jungle


----------



## woody333333 (May 9, 2014)

sure.... a good mess.... I don't believe its gonna be very pretty tho...lol......


----------



## MD914 (May 9, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> sure.... a good mess.... I don't believe its gonna be very pretty tho...lol......


You have so little faith in me  I'll make it pretty......or I won't post pics...lmao
If nothing else it'll be a beautiful disaster


----------



## reddiamond (May 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You have so little faith in me  I'll make it pretty...


Photoshop is your friend, you can take out the bits you don't like


----------



## MD914 (May 11, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Photoshop is your friend, you can take out the bits you don't like


Lol...just crop the crap out


----------



## dlftmyers (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's day...Have a great day..


----------



## reddiamond (May 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Happy Mother's day...Have a great day..


Holy shit you made me panic, I thought I had forgotten it but I'm in the uk and here it was on 30th March and I did remember it


----------



## MD914 (May 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Happy Mother's day...Have a great day..


Thanks D


----------



## MD914 (May 11, 2014)

I'm thinking I might flip in the am  (maybe)
2 days ago 
 
Today


----------



## dlftmyers (May 11, 2014)

I vote yes...I wanna see the flowers...


----------



## MD914 (May 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I vote yes...I wanna see the flowers...


Haha...I wanna smoke them


----------



## dlftmyers (May 11, 2014)

Make sure you save some...


----------



## MD914 (May 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Make sure you save some...


You'll have to make your way to the "East coast"


----------



## dlftmyers (May 11, 2014)

I need a vacation...


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm thinking I might flip in the am  (maybe)
> 2 days ago
> View attachment 3150333
> Today
> View attachment 3150336


If you had the patience,I would say wait til weekend comes,but if I was in your shoes,it would have been flipped last week lol.
I have zero amount of patience lol.
When I first started,I almost always never saw it out 100%(I do now,but it still kills me lol).
And just about every grow I say "Wish I had vegged for another week or two"lol.
I think you will do fine if you flip now,I suppose you never quite know how much your pheno's going to stretch really,but I think I would prefer to have the over stretch problem,rather than the under stretch one.
fck it...lets get it flipped!


----------



## MD914 (May 12, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> If you had the patience,I would say wait til weekend comes,but if I was in your shoes,it would have been flipped last week lol.
> I have zero amount of patience lol.
> When I first started,I almost always never saw it out 100%(I do now,but it still kills me lol).
> And just about every grow I say "Wish I had vegged for another week or two"lol.
> ...


Way to make a girl second guess herself 
It's done...I flipped 
My last grow I had 2 smaller plants with a 4 X 3 screen under a 400 watt with only a 2 month veg and I filled it...These 3 are big girls...screen is 5 X 5 but I did a 3 month veg and they are under a 600 this run...SOOOOOO....I'm pretty hopeful


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 12, 2014)

Lookin bad ass MD!!! Can't wait to see what the 6hunid does for you over the 4hunid.


----------



## MD914 (May 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Lookin bad ass MD!!! Can't wait to see what the 6hunid does for you over the 4hunid.


Me too  I have very HIGH expectations  
BUD EVERYWHERE...


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Way to make a girl second guess herself
> It's done...I flipped
> My last grow I had 2 smaller plants with a 4 X 3 screen under a 400 watt with only a 2 month veg and I filled it...These 3 are big girls...screen is 5 X 5 but I did a 3 month veg and they are under a 600 this run...SOOOOOO....I'm pretty hopeful


Good on ya
Now the fun begins.....


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

Well here goes an extremely BORING update....
Day 3 of the flip...they got a topdressing of castings, compost and some Happy Frog prior to the flip (forgot to add that to previous update) Not much happening...this is taking entirely TOO long 
First pic is from Sunday (day before the flip)

This next pic is from this morning (day 3)


----------



## Figgy (May 14, 2014)

Looking good MD. I've been lurking this grow for some time due to the Strawberry Blue you're running. I got a freebie of it waiting for the grow after my next one. That screen will look ridiculous in 8 weeks! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Looking good MD. I've been lurking this grow for some time due to the Strawberry Blue you're running. I got a freebie of it waiting for the grow after my next one. That screen will look ridiculous in 8 weeks! Keep up the good work.


Thanks Figgy  I got mine as a freebie too...she's a beast


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 14, 2014)

Soooooo... When they fill in.. do you just lay on the floor and slide under there for maintenance???? I would never be able to get back up!! LOL.. I would however take a nap in there!!


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Soooooo... When they fill in.. do you just lay on the floor and slide under there for maintenance???? I would never be able to get back up!! LOL.. I would however take a nap in there!!


I've been climbing under that screen to tend to them since I put the screen in there...5 feet is a long stretch  But I gotta tell you...when your down there laying on the floor surrounded by these ladies...the smell is INTOXICATING!!! 
Fortunately I'm fairly fit and limber...lol...for at least a few more years I'm thinking


----------



## Foothills (May 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've been climbing under that screen to tend to them since I put the screen in there...5 feet is a long stretch  But I gotta tell you...when your down there laying on the floor surrounded by these ladies...the smell is INTOXICATING!!!
> Fortunately I'm fairly fit and limber...lol...for at least a few more years I'm thinking


A young woman, like you, should still have many more years of fitness ahead MD, even though you have flipped !!


----------



## MD914 (May 14, 2014)

Foothills said:


> A young woman, like you, should still have many more years of fitness ahead MD, even though you have flipped !!


Yes sir  My future is so bright...I gotta wear yoga pants


----------



## lxrsd (May 15, 2014)

WOW!!!! very nice MD . Whats your soil mixture?


----------



## MD914 (May 15, 2014)

lxrsd said:


> WOW!!!! very nice MD . Whats your soil mixture?


Thank you  
FFOF, castings, lime, green sand, bone meal, psg, Jamaican guarno, de, happy frog fruit and flower, liquid seaweed and some fish juice


----------



## lxrsd (May 15, 2014)

I haven't weighted it. how much you think this is? sorry for posting on your thread you can delete after.


----------



## reddiamond (May 15, 2014)

lxrsd said:


> I haven't weighted it. how much you think this is? sorry for posting on your thread you can delete after.


Why not just weigh it and see?
Looks to me around 12oz


----------



## MD914 (May 15, 2014)

lxrsd said:


> I haven't weighted it. how much you think this is? sorry for posting on your thread you can delete after.


Looks like you did very well  Especially considering the issues you had to deal with...nice job


----------



## lxrsd (May 16, 2014)

What do you mean by cooking? lol sounds fun


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 17, 2014)

Sup sis. u got a jungle in there. enjoy


----------



## MD914 (May 17, 2014)

lxrsd said:


> What do you mean by cooking? lol sounds fun


When you put all these things in your soil...they aren't readily available for your plant to utilize. It takes some time for the microbes in your soil to process them...that's what I'm referring to by "cooking"


----------



## MD914 (May 17, 2014)

Pic from this morning...I decided yesterday that I've been under watering  So I gave them more than normal last night and they're reaching for the light more...which is how I like them


----------



## MD914 (May 17, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Sup sis. u got a jungle in there. enjoy


I'm HOPING to have a jungle in there  They're starting to lift my lame ass screen though...now I gotta tie it down...I'm really unhappy with this screen


----------



## MD914 (May 18, 2014)

First pic is from 7 days ago (right before the flip)
 
Next pic is from this morning...looks promising


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 18, 2014)

are u aiming for a pound or more?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 18, 2014)

QUOTE="MD914, post: 10512888, member: 651692"]First pic is from 7 days ago (right before the flip)
View attachment 3155999
Next pic is from this morning...looks promising 
View attachment 3156002[/QUOTE]
That's awesome...You definitely can see the difference...and they look super healthy....


----------



## MD914 (May 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> are u aiming for a pound or more?


I don't want to set myself up for disappointment...I'm aiming for BUD EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## MD914 (May 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> QUOTE="MD914, post: 10512888, member: 651692"]First pic is from 7 days ago (right before the flip)
> View attachment 3155999
> Next pic is from this morning...looks promising
> View attachment 3156002


That's awesome...You definitely can see the difference...and they look super healthy....[/QUOTE]
Thank you D


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 18, 2014)

your time to shine


----------



## MD914 (May 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> your time to shine


Thanks LGC


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2014)

Any smells yet?


----------



## SlimTim (May 19, 2014)

Looking great, I'll have a seat


----------



## MD914 (May 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any smells yet?


Smells are intense...the SB is so sweet, like sour gummies...I could feel her up all day long


----------



## MD914 (May 20, 2014)

Day 9 of 12/12...I'm really hoping to fill this screen...not terribly far from that goal but it looks like the SB is starting to flower...fingers crossed


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 20, 2014)

Is the SB the one on the left? That one looks like it is crowning nicely!!!

I am sticking with my original comment.. It's going to be a jungle in there!!! 

Have you figured out how to hold your net down?


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2014)

im sticking w my original comment also...lol....


----------



## MD914 (May 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Is the SB the one on the left? That one looks like it is crowning nicely!!!
> 
> I am sticking with my original comment.. It's going to be a jungle in there!!!
> 
> Have you figured out how to hold your net down?


Yeah the one on the left is the SB...I'll be so happy if they cover this area for me...I have to literally anchor the screen down...they lifted it about 4-5 inches


----------



## MD914 (May 20, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> im sticking w my original comment also...lol....


Yes...I know...a mess...a BEAUTIFUL MESS!!


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 9 of 12/12...I'm really hoping to fill this screen...not terribly far from that goal but it looks like the SB is starting to flower...fingers crossed
> View attachment 3157545


Nice work indeed,you can see that screen disappearing now.


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

Day 11 of 12/12...now the Critical Kush on the right is starting to flower...my hopes of filling this screen are diminishing...if my screen was tighter I think I could have pulled it off. These heavy 18 gallon containers aren't so heavy anymore...I suspect they're full of roots and I'm having to water pretty heavily...drying up quickly. Still only giving water with the exception of a topdressing of castings, compost and happy frog bloom fertilizer a couple days before the flip


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

Hey D  If your not working.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2014)

just wondering how far u have the 600 away m and is it cooled


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> just wondering how far u have the 600 away m and is it cooled


My light is a couple feet above the canopy...temps are 73-75 during dark cycle and 77-79 lights on...I have a 530 CFM pulling air through my carbon scrubber and a 330 (I think) CFM pulling through my light  
Do you think they look hot


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2014)

thats lots of air. they are pretty hot


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

I need another circulation fan for above canopy...I have 2 below...


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thats lots of air. they are pretty hot


Yeah...that light puts off serious heat, especially with this hood even though it's enclosed...


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 11 of 12/12...now the Critical Kush on the right is starting to flower...my hopes of filling this screen are diminishing...if my screen was tighter I think I could have pulled it off. These heavy 18 gallon containers aren't so heavy anymore...I suspect they're full of roots and I'm having to water pretty heavily...drying up quickly. Still only giving water with the exception of a topdressing of castings, compost and happy frog bloom fertilizer a couple days before the flip
> View attachment 3159309


Keep the faith!
I can see a massive difference between day 9 and 11,those fuggers aint gonna stop stretching on ya yet


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

You can tuck those colas in the middle back under the net. They will pop back up and give you more bud sites


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You can tuck those colas in the middle back under the net. They will pop back up and give you more bud sites


More bud sites...I just love the way that sounds


----------



## MD914 (May 22, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> Keep the faith!
> I can see a massive difference between day 9 and 11,those fuggers aint gonna stop stretching on ya yet


I hope not but I'm trying to be realistic in my expectations...I'm still hoping to fill this screen


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 23, 2014)

the plants I meant not the temps  wow that was random, I thought my last post was the last for a minute ha


----------



## MD914 (May 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the plants I meant not the temps  wow that was random, I thought my last post was the last for a minute ha


You've completely lost me LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 23, 2014)

ah, lol, my last post i said thats a lot of air, they are hot. I meant the plants are hot lookin not hot cookin


----------



## Scroga (May 23, 2014)

Subbed up! just in the nick of time by the looks...


----------



## MD914 (May 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ah, lol, my last post i said thats a lot of air, they are hot. I meant the plants are hot lookin not hot cookin





LetsGetCritical said:


> ah, lol, my last post i said thats a lot of air, they are hot. I meant the plants are hot lookin not hot cookin


Ohhhh...thanks  I think they're kinda sexy too


----------



## MD914 (May 24, 2014)

Day 13 of 12/12...all three are now flowering...and the holes are getting much smaller...these girls are really pushing this screen upwards...it's getting to be like the Super Dome in there  If I keep anchoring it down it's going to be a web of string below and I won't be able to get in there to care for them...anybody have any suggestions I'd love to hear them


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Looks great! Let it rock!

Maybe trim away some lower growth and leaves under the screen and see what kind of relief that gives the screen.


----------



## MD914 (May 27, 2014)

Gave the girls a capful (maybe a teaspoon?) of fox farms big bloom per gallon of water the other day (maybe Friday?) They loved it  Finally perked up and looking like I want them to...
First pic is from 2 weeks ago
 
Next pic is from this morning...day 15...WOW!


----------



## SlimTim (May 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Gave the girls a capful (maybe a teaspoon?) of fox farms big bloom per gallon of water the other day (maybe Friday?) They loved it  Finally perked up and looking like I want them to...
> First pic is from 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 3163524
> Next pic is from this morning...day 15...WOW!
> View attachment 3163525


Those are looking awesome. They obviously like the FF. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Well so far I'm 3 for 5 on hermies with Barney's Farm Critical Kush fem seeds...on the upside I figured out how to stop my screen from being pushed up  I have the other 2 CK's vegging and I'm almost afraid to try to flower them now  
I've sent an email about this issue...
 
....now I'm going to vomit


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Sent an email to Herbie's last night...got a quick response...offering me 3 feminized autos  Like THATS going to replace the monsters I just had to trash 
 Right back atcha Herbie's


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 28, 2014)

WTF!!! That sucks bawlz!!!!! You think temps could have caused the hermie? 


Hi MD!!!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> WTF!!! That sucks bawlz!!!!! You think temps could have caused the hermie?
> 
> 
> Hi MD!!!!!!!!


No...I don't think temps caused this...a) my temps are good and b) I originally started 3 of the CK's...the 2 best went in my closet...the other went in the tent to flower...it was a hermie! I wrote it off as "it happens" now #2 and #3...I'm calling foul!!


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Well so far I'm 3 for 5 on hermies with Barney's Farm Critical Kush fem seeds...on the upside I figured out how to stop my screen from being pushed up  I have the other 2 CK's vegging and I'm almost afraid to try to flower them now
> I've sent an email about this issue...
> View attachment 3164306
> ....now I'm going to vomit


How do you know its a hermie?they just look like budsites from that picture.
Im guessing you can see more from close up?
Bad luck anyways.
I have never really had a problem with Barneys(Blue cheese/red cherry berry/V.kush),but never tried CK before (had hermies with a critical widow before though),and tbh,I have only ever had late hermieing plants.


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> How do you know its a hermie?they just look like budsites from that picture.
> Im guessing you can see more from close up?
> Bad luck anyways.
> I have never really had a problem with Barneys(Blue cheese/red cherry berry/V.kush),but never tried CK before (had hermies with a critical widow before though),and tbh,I have only ever had late hermieing plants.


Clusters of pollen sacs...everywhere...on both of the CK's...last one I flowered did the exact same thing...I have 2 more vegging...I'm already expecting them to be the same at this point


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Clusters of pollen sacs...everywhere...on both of the CK's...last one I flowered did the exact same thing...I have 2 more vegging...I'm already expecting them to be the same at this point


I see.
Its bad enough when this shite happens,but its worse when your scrogging the thing for so long.
I have 2 regulars in my scrog net(that was wise eh? lol)


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> I see.
> Its bad enough when this shite happens,but its worse when your scrogging the thing for so long.
> I have 2 regulars in my scrog net(that was wise eh? lol)


In the future I think I'll be forcing clones to flower to determine sex prior to scrogging...there are hard lessons to be learned in growing


----------



## Figgy (May 28, 2014)

Sucks big time MD. Is the SB still rocking out though?


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Sucks big time MD. Is the SB still rocking out though?


Yeah it totally sucks  
The SB stole the show from the jump anyway...couldn't be happier with her


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah it totally sucks
> The SB stole the show from the jump anyway...couldn't be happier with her


I have had grows in the past,when the freebie turned out to be the star of the show lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

So True!

Freebie Malawi:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So True!
> 
> Freebie Malawi:
> 
> ...


WOW!!  Very nice Mo!  Seeing beasts like these make we want to move somewhere that I could grow like that...
I'm really hoping they'll email me back and offer 3 of the SB's since that's the promo they're currently running anyway...but I get the feeling they aren't negotiating


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Breed your own and never deal with shady seed dealers. Or got to a Cup near you (Denver, SF...) and meet the growers in person and buy direct. Grand Daddy Purp has some killer genetics and quality. Clones are a great way to know what you are getting also. Just make sure you do not get any critters with the clones. Spray and quarantine!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

I am glad the SB is still rocking it for you!


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am glad the SB is still rocking it for you!


Me too!!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Think of it this way - your life just got two thirds easier


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Think of it this way - your life just got two thirds easier


And my yield just got two thirds lighter...I enjoy the work...kinda (not kinda but extremely) pissed about all the work I put in for the last 3 months...I haven't even mentioned all the clones


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

ALWAYS sex before scrog. LOL!! I couldn't even imagine the cluster fuck that was to deal with. Strawberry blue sounds really nice. Like a blueberry, strawberry smoothie. mmmmm 

FYI.. When I lived in less than accommodating states sometimes I would do that first run sans screen so if one did the funky chicken I could ditch it. Once you have known genetics it is easier to scrog anyway. Ive been nervous as hell about the two dogs I got in the tent pollinating everything else... so far so good... LOL

Nice grow BTW


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> ALWAYS sex before scrog. LOL!! I couldn't even imagine the cluster fuck that was to deal with. Strawberry blue sounds really nice. Like a blueberry, strawberry smoothie. mmmmm
> 
> FYI.. When I lived in less than accommodating states sometimes I would do that first run sans screen so if one did the funky chicken I could ditch it. Once you have known genetics it is easier to scrog anyway. Ive been nervous as hell about the two dogs I got in the tent pollinating everything else... so far so good... LOL
> 
> Nice grow BTW


Yeah thanks...I guess the "fem" seed gave me a false sense of security  I guess I just learned the hard way...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

remember... Fem seeds are made by hermies... So there will be that tendency more so than regular seeds.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

FYI... I have an ounce or so of the Malawi gold (plant in mo's pic). Its good smoke still.


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> remember... Fem seeds are made by hermies... So there will be that tendency more so than regular seeds.


Yes...seems like I keep hearing that over and over in my head


----------



## SomeGuy (May 28, 2014)

Not trying to rub it in. It happens to everyone.. variety helps with not putting all eggs in one basket.


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

SomeGuy said:


> Not trying to rub it in. It happens to everyone.. variety helps with not putting all eggs in one basket.


No...lol...your cool! Somebody else has always been in my ear about fem seeds...I should have listened


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So True!
> 
> Freebie Malawi:
> 
> ...


Very nice.....How many zips did this monster produce?


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> WOW!!  Very nice Mo!  Seeing beasts like these make we want to move somewhere that I could grow like that...
> I'm really hoping they'll email me back and offer 3 of the SB's since that's the promo they're currently running anyway...but I get the feeling they aren't negotiating


That would be my dream too,to be able to walk out into the back garden and feed my 10ft monster plant...........LEGALLY! lol
........Maybe one day ...........


----------



## Scroga (May 28, 2014)

Sorry about your loss...MD, 1...sure...2,3 hmmmmm


----------



## MD914 (May 28, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Sorry about your loss...MD, 1...sure...2,3 hmmmmm


Thanks 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## MD914 (May 29, 2014)

Purdy flowers


----------



## dlftmyers (May 29, 2014)

That's an awesome pic...Beautiful colors and she so healthy looking.....Your going to get some nice buds from here for sure....


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

The leaves are spectacular as well!

That Malawi plant was about 12 pounds. Half went in the compost pile. It was so weird to throw shwag away. The tote had 3 pounds trimmed and the other three were untrimmed and sent to a local craftsman learning how to make oil. He made some amazing product. He called it FaceMelt.

Donated one pound to a local dispensary and handed the other two out to patients at the LA Medical Cup this February.

Also made my first Ice Water extract following Matt Rize's method:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SlimTim (May 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So True!
> 
> Freebie Malawi:
> 
> ...


Holy Shit!!!!that is beautiful

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

It got a little bigger than I expected! That is what I get for putting that clone out in May! It started out so small I called it the micro clone:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 30, 2014)

that's no good m. maybe a bad batch or something from barneys? its not really herbies fault lol


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's no good m. maybe a bad batch or something from barneys? its not really herbies fault lol


It sucks LGC...not Herbie's fault but a company shouldn't sell a product that they aren't willing to stand behind...just my opinion


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

There just souvenirs...Thats how they get you...But they should definitely compensate you


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> There just souvenirs...Thats how they get you...But they should definitely compensate you


Yes...and not with auto souvenirs as I am not a collector of auto souvenirs... I would happily accept photo souvenirs as compensation...


----------



## jointed (May 30, 2014)

MD is your avy a shot of your eyeball, it would be so awesome if it was all bloodshot as hell from tokin on a big fatty haha j/k 

I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles, I know you worked your butt off getting those girls to where they are....and that sucks!!
Take a gander at Sub's gear, he doesn't mess with femmed seeds so you can be sure of stable genetics..el linko...http://www.tgagenetics.com/

Hope they send ya some replacements..


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

I'm flying down to Florida tomorrow to visit some friends. .How's the weather....Hot?...


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm flying down to Florida tomorrow to visit some friends. .How's the weather....Hot?...


SMOKIN' 
You gonna go to Hooters while your in town? LMAO


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

jointed said:


> MD is your avy a shot of your eyeball, it would be so awesome if it was all bloodshot as hell from tokin on a big fatty haha j/k
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles, I know you worked your butt off getting those girls to where they are....and that sucks!!
> Take a gander at Sub's gear, he doesn't mess with femmed seeds so you can be sure of stable genetics..el linko...http://www.tgagenetics.com/
> ...


Hey J  How ya been? Yes that is my eyeball...and my angry eyebrow...lol
Im done with fem seeds...I have succumbed to the voice in my head that is always trying to save me from dealing with the BS...this one was a hard pill to swallow 
The SB is still doing great and my next run will be ON POINT


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

MD914 said:


> SMOKIN'
> You gonna go to Hooters while your in town? LMAO


No Hooters.. at least not the restaurant..


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> No Hooters.. at least not the restaurant..


Your feeling frisky tonight huh D?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Your feeling frisky tonight huh D?


 I'm feeling pretty good.. How you feeling?..


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm feeling pretty good.. How you feeling?..


Brass monkey...that funky monkey


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Brass monkey...that funky monkey


Lmao


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

M.D. What hospital do you work at....If I need a Doctor maybe I could look you up..do you do house calls?...


----------



## MD914 (May 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> M.D. What hospital do you work at....If I need a Doctor maybe I could look you up..do you do house calls?...


Yeah...call 911 and I'll be right there 
LMAO...I gotta get some sleep...busy day tomorrow 
BACK AWAY FROM THE BRASS MONKEY


----------



## MD914 (May 31, 2014)

Strawberry Blue...19 days since the flip...sans screen...
 
 
Her container is full of roots...


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 31, 2014)

So have you totally done away with the screen then?


----------



## MD914 (May 31, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> So have you totally done away with the screen then?


Yeah...had to cut it to get all the junk outta the way


----------



## reddiamond (May 31, 2014)

Sorry to here the bad news, been away from pc for a while, I came back on expecting that screen to be completely covered in buds only to find out you got burned on hermies 
Glad to see the SB looking so beautiful though, at least it wasn't a complete waste


----------



## MD914 (May 31, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Sorry to here the bad news, been away from pc for a while, I came back on expecting that screen to be completely covered in buds only to find out you got burned on hermies
> Glad to see the SB looking so beautiful though, at least it wasn't a complete waste


Thanks Red...it was def a bad day for me  But I couldn't be happier with the SB


----------



## Foothills (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear the bad news, MD. Glad your SB turned out OK, she's a good looking girl and you've done a great job with your plants. 
There's always tomorrow !!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news, MD. Glad your SB turned out OK, she's a good looking girl and you've done a great job with your plants.
> There's always tomorrow !!


Thanks!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

My SB looks lonely so I'm going to be adding a Hawaiian Skunk Haze that I've had vegging in my tent for 8 weeks...transplanted into an 18 gallon tote and she will be joining the Strawberry Blue on Tuesday...


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jun 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> My SB looks lonely so I'm going to be adding a Hawaiian Skunk Haze that I've had vegging in my tent for 8 weeks...transplanted into an 18 gallon tote and she will be joining the Strawberry Blue on Tuesday...
> View attachment 3167881


Haha..You got the exact same freebies as me then
Mine got flipped today,just hoping they don't turn out to be fellas
I got 2 h/s/h's,one has really thin lanky sativa type leaves,unlike the other one.
Im not going to bother cloning these 2 though,but I will be cloning the S/B,just incase it turns out to be badass.


----------



## Foothills (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice plant, MD. I love those long, slender, sativa leaves !  but I love that bud a whole lot more !!   and I bet they make fine companions for each other.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> Haha..You got the exact same freebies as me then
> Mine got flipped today,just hoping they don't turn out to be fellas
> I got 2 h/s/h's,one has really thin lanky sativa type leaves,unlike the other one.
> Im not going to bother cloning these 2 though,but I will be cloning the S/B,just incase it turns out to be badass.


I'm really diggin' my SB...only time will tell if its true love


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Very nice plant, MD. I love those long, slender, sativa leaves !  but I love that bud a whole lot more !!   and I bet they make fine companions for each other.


Hope so...I have the space, hopefully it will work out and help to make up for what I lost


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 2, 2014)

Is that your side by side HSH? Looking very Noice!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Is that your side by side HSH? Looking very Noice!!!!!


Thanks Butchyboy  That would be the one


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 2, 2014)

Sweet!! I have 8 more days till the flip on my side by side.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Sweet!! I have 8 more days till the flip on my side by side.


I'm gonna drag mine to the closet tonight for lights out in the AM


----------



## MD914 (Jun 2, 2014)

21 days...



Now I have to drag the HSH through the house to join her


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking good...starting to see the crystals...and lots of tops....


----------



## Scroga (Jun 3, 2014)

yummo..


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Your eye is freaking me out! I feel like I did something wrong


----------



## MD914 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Your eye is freaking me out! I feel like I did something wrong


Is it my angry eyebrow?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 4, 2014)

change profile pic to lips, then I can construct an image piece by piece lol


----------



## MD914 (Jun 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> change profile pic to lips, then I can construct an image piece by piece lol


I see where this is going...puzzle right? Lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure what it is - I can't stare too long or I will get lost! It is just so intense! Post a smiling eye pic! I only smoke landrace sativa so my paranoia is off the charts


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> change profile pic to lips, then I can construct an image piece by piece lol


OI!...OI!
Don't be so bloody filthy lol.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2014)

no we are friends lol md knows what I look like hehe


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> no we are friends lol md knows what I look like hehe


That WAS a creepy mugshot you pulled off the internet....wasnt it?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Not sure what it is - I can't stare too long or I will get lost! It is just so intense! Post a smiling eye pic! I only smoke landrace sativa so my paranoia is off the charts


Sorry Mo...that is a smiling eye pic


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2014)

no that was me- edit sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> no that was me- edit sorry posted in wrong thread


The old guy with the beard?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2014)

didn't u ever see my pic in my profile?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> didn't u ever see my pic in my profile?


I don't think so...you posted a pic once...creepy old guy with a scruffy beard...looked like a mug...lol...I knew it wasn't you though...


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> didn't u ever see my pic in my profile?


was it you w the shaman?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2014)

nah bro I had a pic in my profile only my friends cld see


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 5, 2014)

funny shit anyhow......


----------



## Foothills (Jun 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> The old guy with the beard?


That might have been the picture of me that I posted last year, maybe. 
Here it is again MD. Was this it ??


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 5, 2014)

Can't wait too see your results really wana try some critical heard some really good reviews about it, keep up the good work I wish u all the best of luck with your grow hope they grow strong and yield huge!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> That might have been the picture of me that I posted last year, maybe.
> Here it is again MD. Was this it ??


Uh...nope...that's not the pic...and I'm thinking about stabbing myself in the eyes now...thanks


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Can't wait too see your results really wana try some critical heard some really good reviews about it, keep up the good work I wish u all the best of luck with your grow hope they grow strong and yield huge!!


I really want to try some Critical too  you have some catching up to do...my fem CK's hermed at the start of flowering...down to the Strawberry Blue and Hawaiian skunk haze


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I really want to try some Critical too  you have some catching up to do...my fem CK's hermed at the start of flowering...down to the Strawberry Blue and Hawaiian skunk haze


Aweee noooooo!!! That's horrific how shattering, going to give it another go??


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Aweee noooooo!!! That's horrific how shattering, going to give it another go??


At some point I'd like to...but not with fem seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2014)

I thought you said it was your angry eyes! Haha - maybe that is why it freaked me out - angry smile is the scariest thing ever!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I thought you said it was your angry eyes! Haha - maybe that is why it freaked me out - angry smile is the scariest thing ever!


It's not angry really...I didn't realize how powerful one of my eyeballs could be  good thing you can't see them both


----------



## Foothills (Jun 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It's not angry really...I didn't realize how powerful one of my eyeballs could be  good thing you can't see them both


The window to a woman's soul.  Those buds are starting to look mighty fine, MD !!


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 21 days...
> View attachment 3169039
> View attachment 3169037
> View attachment 3169038
> Now I have to drag the HSH through the house to join her


looking gorgeous!! look at all those bud sites!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

caffeinated.chris said:


> looking gorgeous!! look at all those bud sites!


Thanks...I just wish she was still under a screen


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

Strawberry Blue day 24...added a shit ton of castings (cough  cough) and watered.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 5, 2014)

> "MD914, post: 10576042, member: 651692"]Strawberry Blue day 24...added a shit ton of castings (cough  cough) and watered.
> View attachment 3171870
> View attachment 3171872
> View attachment 3171873
> View attachment 3171874


Holy shit....That's impressive..


----------



## MD914 (Jun 5, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Holy shit....That's impressive..


Thank you


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Strawberry Blue day 24...added a shit ton of castings (cough  cough)


Nailed it hahah


----------



## Scroga (Jun 6, 2014)

i have what i thought was a citical kush outside ..it gets no light due to damn tree in the way..anyways..the buds are displaying an urkel type structure with the same smell..grapey? its confusing me..delicious nevertheless


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Scroga said:


> i have what i thought was a citical kush outside ..it gets no light due to damn tree in the way..anyways..the buds are displaying an urkel type structure with the same smell..grapey? its confusing me..delicious nevertheless


Shhhhhusssshhhhhhh!
Theres no Critical kush to be found here


----------



## MD914 (Jun 7, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> Shhhhhusssshhhhhhh!
> Theres no Critical kush to be found here


LMAO


----------



## MD914 (Jun 8, 2014)

27 days


----------



## sufc8t1 (Jun 9, 2014)

They're coming along very nicely MD


----------



## MD914 (Jun 9, 2014)

sufc8t1 said:


> They're coming along very nicely MD
> Both my HSH's have shown their sexes todays,1 male,1 female .
> I suppose it could have been worse,and can't really argue with a 50/50 situation.
> I'll pop you a picture late (would do now,but got to go yank that bastard out lol).
> Think I'm also going to sort a journal out too,because this shit's starting to look impressive(and I got the itchy feeling to share with the world! lol)


Please do...would love to see  And if you start a journal post the link too...


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 9, 2014)

what are you using to scrog with? have you tried LSTing thenm to the net? taths what im doing its looking good.


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 9, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> what are you using to scrog with? have you tried LSTing thenm to the net? taths what im doing its looking good.


Its invisible netting,its all the rage these days,allows the light to penetrate straight through it lol.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Jun 9, 2014)

you mean netting made out of fishing line?


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Nah,I'm just pulling your leg mate,she had to remove the net,due to her plants going all transgender on her lol.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow MD!!!!! That is one sexy lady you have there!!!!  

Question.... How much and how often are you watering that???? I believe my XJ that yellowed out recently might have done so due to being root bound. At least I think so... Topping it as many times as I did gave it time to fill the soil with roots and it is HUNGRY!!!! I either need to grow smaller plants or up the size of my pots. The local Bi-Mart sells 100 gallon smart pots, might be big enough,,,, LOL!!! [needs a giant lazy susan]


----------



## MD914 (Jun 9, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Wow MD!!!!! That is one sexy lady you have there!!!!
> 
> Question.... How much and how often are you watering that???? I believe my XJ that yellowed out recently might have done so due to being root bound. At least I think so... Topping it as many times as I did gave it time to fill the soil with roots and it is HUNGRY!!!! I either need to grow smaller plants or up the size of my pots. The local Bi-Mart sells 100 gallon smart pots, might be big enough,,,, LOL!!! [needs a giant lazy susan]


Thanks Butchyboy  I think she's kinda cute too 

During the stretch she took about 3/4 gallon every other day...has slowed down since and I base what I give her on how that container feels. If I tilt the container I can see roots in the drain holes...but so far she's done well with the soil and a little happy frog 
I would say go for a bigger container...maybe not 100 gallons  but I'd say go bigger for sure


----------



## MD914 (Jun 9, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Its invisible netting,its all the rage these days,allows the light to penetrate straight through it lol.


That's awesome!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 9, 2014)

radicaldank42 said:


> what are you using to scrog with? have you tried LSTing thenm to the net? taths what im doing its looking good.


Yes sir I had them under a screen and tucked all under it and around...it was like doing a reverse puzzle getting them out of there  when my fem CK's hermed early in flower...just the SB with no screen now


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Butchyboy  I think she's kinda cute too
> 
> During the stretch she took about 3/4 gallon every other day...has slowed down since and I base what I give her on how that container feels. If I tilt the container I can see roots in the drain holes...but so far she's done well with the soil and a little happy frog
> I would say go for a bigger container...maybe not 100 gallons  but I'd say go bigger for sure



Noice!! 

I am up to 1.5 gallons every other day with the bags on my super topped plants. I saw WallyWorld had the 18 gallon totes on sale yesterday! Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Noice!!
> 
> I am up to 1.5 gallons every other day with the bags on my super topped plants. I saw WallyWorld had the 18 gallon totes on sale yesterday! Hmmmmmm..........


That's a lot of water...getting a lot of runoff?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That's a lot of water...getting a lot of runoff?


Very little. About a quarter gallon and it gets soaked back up pretty quick! It amazes me to go lift the bag after a day and it be relatively light. If I go one more day they are dry as a bone


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Oooooooooo
Actually looking like buds now,they have come on a lot since your last pic.
And if you click the picture,you can already see the frost forming,very nice


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Oooooooooo
> Actually looking like buds now,they have come on a lot since your last pic.
> And if you click the picture,you can already see the frost forming,very nice


Yeah...but you gotta look real close 
Thanks


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Not at all Md,especially that top pic,looks really frosty for 27 days.
Have you done the smell your sticky finger test yet?lol


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Not at all Md,especially that top pic,looks really frosty for 27 days.
> Have you done the smell your sticky finger test yet?lol


Yeah...I was just teasing you 
Sounds like something you'd see a monkey doing 

She smells amazing though


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 11, 2014)

She looks okay.....Just joking...She's looks awesome...very healthy..


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I was just teasing you
> Sounds like something you'd see a monkey doing
> 
> She smells amazing though


Yeah,I definitely seen enough monkeys on Youtube sniffing fingers lol.

Does she have a berry fragrance?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Yeah,I definitely seen enough monkeys on Youtube sniffing fingers lol.
> View attachment 3176812
> Does she have a berry fragrance?


Very sweet berry smell....kinda sour


----------



## Foothills (Jun 11, 2014)

She's looking really nice ,MD. Good and healthy and those buds look better all the time. Nice work !!


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3176459
> View attachment 3176461


Looking incredible MD!! Keep up that amazing work. These are going to be some delicious girls. I love tastey girls bahah


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Foothills said:


> She's looking really nice ,MD. Good and healthy and those buds look better all the time. Nice work !!


Thank you


----------



## MD914 (Jun 14, 2014)

33 days 
 
 Been losing some lower leaves lately but nothing too crazy...no real issues in this soil..just been giving happy frog and castings


----------



## reddiamond (Jun 14, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about losing a few lower leaves, when the top looks that good you know she's nice and healthy


----------



## MD914 (Jun 14, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> I wouldn't worry about losing a few lower leaves, when the top looks that good you know she's nice and healthy


Thanks Red  I think she's doing good...just wish they all had


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

Running without a net looks Happy!! Like not wearing a bra!!!!! Free the girls!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 16, 2014)

35 days....


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 35 days....
> View attachment 3180809
> View attachment 3180810
> View attachment 3180812


Looking good MD!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 16, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Looking good MD!


Thanks


----------



## MD914 (Jun 17, 2014)

36 days


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

I see a yellow leaf near the bottom........ 






Nice frost !!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Reminds me of a topped and lst'd Red cherry berry bush I grew a while back,
When it finished,I ended up chopping the heads off,and letting the undergrowth go for another weeks or so.Got about 6 zips from it in the end,from a 400watt bulb.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> View attachment 3182035
> 
> I see a yellow leaf near the bottom........
> 
> ...


Yes after 9 weeks in that container she's getting hungry I suppose...fed her last night...hopefully it will make her happy


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Reminds me of a topped and lst'd Red cherry berry bush I grew a while back,
> When it finished,I ended up chopping the heads off,and letting the undergrowth go for another weeks or so.Got about 6 zips from it in the end,from a 400watt bulb.


Looks good! Sounds like a good idea too...may give it a try...


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> View attachment 3182035
> 
> I see a yellow leaf near the bottom........
> Nice frost !!!!!!!!


I loled hard hhahah


----------



## Figgy (Jun 20, 2014)

MD, I know it sucked loosing the other two, but this SB is looking very promising . In 3-4 weeks you will have some awesome buds going there!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

Figgy said:


> MD, I know it sucked loosing the other two, but this SB is looking very promising . In 3-4 weeks you will have some awesome buds going there!


Thanks!  I'm still kinda traumatized  But I think I'm gonna do well with this girl


----------



## Scroga (Jun 20, 2014)

whats the parentage again?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

Scroga said:


> whats the parentage again?


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Strawberry_Blue/World_of_Seeds_Bank/
Loving this plant...funny part is she was the freebie and the purchased seeds went in the garbage and to donations


----------



## MD914 (Jun 20, 2014)

39 days


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 20, 2014)

A little late to the party but I'm following now. looks great!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 21, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> A little late to the party but I'm following now. looks great!


Thanks


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 21, 2014)

yummm!! they look great MD!


----------



## bird dog (Jun 21, 2014)

You may want to get rid of some lower leafs, as they are not only robbing feed from the buds, but they also block light from the lower section colas. You are going to be a happy camper on this grow!


----------



## coppershot (Jun 21, 2014)

I recently harvested some strawberry blue. been curing it for a little over three weeks but she looked just like yours, without the scrog. Let her go a little longer (I like my trichs mostly amber) and she will give you rock solid, sticky buds.

Great job!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 22, 2014)

41 days


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 23, 2014)

beautiful! really filling out


----------



## MD914 (Jun 24, 2014)

43 days...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2014)

She is going to start putting on some weight now!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> She is going to start putting on some weight now!


Yes...I can see the growth from day to day at this point...I'm really diggin this chic


----------



## reddiamond (Jun 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 43 days...
> View attachment 3187466


I love how uniform all the tops look in this pic, nice and chunky and ready to fatten up .... beautiful


----------



## MD914 (Jun 24, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> I love how uniform all the tops look in this pic, nice and chunky and ready to fatten up .... beautiful


Thanks Red  I'm getting excited about this one


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice, really taking off, at day 43, they will really start to pack it on!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 24, 2014)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Very nice, really taking off, at day 43, they will really start to pack it on!


Thanks


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 25, 2014)

Hells Yessssssssss!!! 

Looooking goood  

How many days you thinking on this one??? 60ish??


----------



## MD914 (Jun 25, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Hells Yessssssssss!!!
> 
> Looooking goood
> 
> How many days you thinking on this one??? 60ish??


I don't know...it's "says" 60-120 days...lmao...WHATEVER!! She'll let me know when she's ready 

If I start planning for it I'll get anxious


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 25, 2014)

120 days!! That would be some couch lock shit right there!! LOL!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 25, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> 120 days!! That would be some couch lock shit right there!! LOL!!!


Yeah RIGHT!!  I can't sit for 120 days...never happen


----------



## MD914 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Woody


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah RIGHT!!  I can't sit for 120 days...never happen


LOL.. I can't sit for 120 minutes unless I eat an edible


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hi Woody


high.... hows it going?..... buds are looking good...


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 25, 2014)

the way those buds are coming on I don't believe its gonna be no 120 days..... wouldn't surprise me if theyre real close at 60....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 25, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> high.... hows it going?..... buds are looking good...


Life is good...thanks


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Life is good...thanks


youre welcome...


----------



## MD914 (Jun 25, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> the way those buds are coming on I don't believe its gonna be no 120 days..... wouldn't surprise me if theyre real close at 60....


I was thinking another 3 weeks maybe 
But who's counting?


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was thinking another 3 weeks maybe
> But who's counting?


probably.... its not often anything actually finishes in 60.... not if you want it done anyhow and if ya chop it early youre just screwing yourself.....


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 25, 2014)

they should start plumping up before long.....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 26, 2014)

45 days


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful plants! Im a little late but im jumping on for the ride since I also have a SB frebie from herbies


----------



## MD914 (Jun 26, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Beautiful plants! Im a little late but im jumping on for the ride since I also have a SB frebie from herbies


Thank you  
All thats left is the one strawberry blue...had to pull the critical kush out and remove the screen when they hermed on me


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2014)

Has the smell intensified or changed? How sticky is the resin?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Has the smell intensified or changed? How sticky is the resin?


The smell has certainly intensified...so incredibly sweet 
My fingers get sticky just touching stems...I've excersiced a great deal of restraint so far and I'm keeping my hands off the buds and sugar leaves


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you
> All thats left is the one strawberry blue...had to pull the critical kush out and remove the screen when they hermed on me


Ah shit! That sucks but atleast youve got this killer sb left


----------



## MD914 (Jun 27, 2014)

46 days and an insatiable appetite  Starting to bulk up...
Left side pic

Right side pic


----------



## Figgy (Jun 28, 2014)

How heavy are feedings now?


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 28, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## moloud (Jun 29, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Not at all Md,especially that top pic,looks really frosty for 27 days.
> Have you done the smell your sticky finger test yet?lol


I'm running one and did the finger test by accident, touched it while just in the room moving around. Wow! Unbelievable smell, super dank


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 29, 2014)

moloud said:


> I'm running one and did the finger test by accident, touched it while just in the room moving around. Wow! Unbelievable smell, super dank


Mine is just starting to get sticky/smelly,can definitely smell the berrys in there


----------



## MD914 (Jun 30, 2014)

Figgy said:


> How heavy are feedings now?


Nothing too crazy this late...happy frog...castings...big bloom...


----------



## moloud (Jun 30, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Mine is just starting to get sticky/smelly,can definitely smell the berrys in there


Somebody help me on taking pics. This shyt so frosty, DEFINITELY porn worthy. Considering 31 days n. I have pics on my showdown but they don't show the real!! ScrogM you got a winner!!


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 30, 2014)

moloud said:


> Somebody help me on taking pics. This shyt so frosty, DEFINITELY porn worthy. Considering 31 days n. I have pics on my showdown but they don't show the real!! ScrogM you got a winner!!


Grab a camera with "macro",makes the bud look like pure crystals lol.
I used to have an old experia x10 mini pro with macro on it,I used to get great close up pics from it.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 1, 2014)

Day 50 she's really fading on me now...buds are getting fatter too 
 
Sideview


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2014)

You know they are getting close when they start flopping


----------



## MD914 (Jul 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You know they are getting close when they start flopping


I was really hoping to finish this one green...she's fading pretty quickly at this point and I'm afraid to get too crazy so late into flower...any suggestions?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

A light tea with worm castings and molasses would probably be enough to get it to come back a bit  I wouldn't want to go any crazier than that though. I've given a light tea 5-7 days before I got antsy and chopped one and didn't notice any flavour difference, but my taste-buds aren't that acute 

Very nice plant. I like the nice clear pictures too, get to see all the plant beautiful


----------



## UncleReemis (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't finish a joint of my SB  it's pretty potent imo, I think you'll find it satisfactory.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 3, 2014)

Day 52


----------



## MD914 (Jul 3, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I can't finish a joint of my SB  it's pretty potent imo, I think you'll find it satisfactory.


How long did yours take in flower?


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 3, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I can't finish a joint of my SB  it's pretty potent imo, I think you'll find it satisfactory.


Got any bud pics?....bud


----------



## UncleReemis (Jul 3, 2014)

I chopped mine at 63 days because I couldn't risk going any longer. I would have liked another week or two, but it's still quite great. You can find pics in my journal :3


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

It is still very green! You want to see yellowing leaves and bud flop!

Just make sure she is getting plenty of P and K. She can pull the N from the water leaves.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is still very green! You want to see yellowing leaves and bud flop!
> 
> Just make sure she is getting plenty of P and K. She can pull the N from the water leaves.


Thanks Mo  I've struggled so much keeping them healthy looking that I think I'm becoming obsessed with having her remain perfect till the chop  I want the flop without the yellow


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 3, 2014)

She looks awesome..


----------



## moloud (Jul 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Mo  I've struggled so much keeping them healthy looking that I think I'm becoming obsessed with having her remain perfect till the chop  I want the flop without the yellow


Which type of buzz r we pursuing MD? I'm looking to get the couchlock if possible. Just ask I.g cause mines a couple weeks behind you....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

It is natural for the buds to ripen as the plant dies. The leaves will get ugly and the buds will get fat and frosty 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is natural for the buds to ripen as the plant dies. The leaves will get ugly and the buds will get fat and frosty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I understand that it's normal...I'm all about aesthetics I suppose


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes I understand that it's normal...I'm all about aesthetics I suppose


I quite like the look of a true blue strain,that has sucked all the N out,really makes the bud colour stand out.


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 4, 2014)

My last crop of bubblicious started turning on me really early, im like u, i just want only the very slightest of yellowing on the harvest day. makes for better smoke IMO. i hit mine 9 days before harvest with a very light solution around 350-400ppm and my tap water is 250ppm of that. i make it PK heavy with just a very little amount of N to hold off any deficiency just a little while longer. i haven't had any ill effects as a result of this at all.


----------



## moloud (Jul 4, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Grab a camera with "macro",makes the bud look like pure crystals lol.
> I used to have an old experia x10 mini pro with macro on it,I used to get great close up pics from it.


I've got HTC1 with a macro setting, still not what I want. Should I wait till SOON as the light go off and snap a few with flash?


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 5, 2014)

moloud said:


> I've got HTC1 with a macro setting, still not what I want. Should I wait till SOON as the light go off and snap a few with flash?


If you can drag it into a well lit area,turn the macro on,and you should be good to go.
Heres some nice macros
http://forums.strainhunters.com/gallery/image/17367-macro-thc-white-lemon/


----------



## MD914 (Jul 5, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> My last crop of bubblicious started turning on me really early, im like u, i just want only the very slightest of yellowing on the harvest day. makes for better smoke IMO. i hit mine 9 days before harvest with a very light solution around 350-400ppm and my tap water is 250ppm of that. i make it PK heavy with just a very little amount of N to hold off any deficiency just a little while longer. i haven't had any ill effects as a result of this at all.


I think my soil mix would have gotten her through if I hadn't vegged her in it for 4 weeks before the flip (trying to fill a screen that I ultimately had to cut away anyhow) 
First signs of deficiency started at 7 weeks of flower (a total of 11 weeks in the soil mix) My next run will be a crop of clones from this SB...and the one after that...so I'm hoping to avoid this issue with them


----------



## moloud (Jul 5, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> If you can drag it into a well lit area,turn the macro on,and you should be good to go.
> Heres some nice macros
> http://forums.strainhunters.com/gallery/image/17367-macro-thc-white-lemon/


Ok thanks


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I think my soil mix would have gotten her through if I hadn't vegged her in it for 4 weeks before the flip (trying to fill a screen that I ultimately had to cut away anyhow)
> First signs of deficiency started at 7 weeks of flower (a total of 11 weeks in the soil mix) My next run will be a crop of clones from this SB...and the one after that...so I'm hoping to avoid this issue with them


yea i run into the same problem as you i veg for 8-10 weeks, i always do 10-14 day flush, prolly half of the time i have to add a weak solution a few days into flush


----------



## MD914 (Jul 5, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> yea i run into the same problem as you i veg for 8-10 weeks, i always do 10-14 day flush, prolly half of the time i have to add a weak solution a few days into flush


No...what I meant was that my soil mix is for flowering...but I vegged in it for 4 weeks before the flip...all together this plant was vegging for 3 months...longer than normal but as I said I was trying to fill my screen...and I don't flush my plants as they are in large containers (18 gallon) Are you growing organically?


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No...what I meant was that my soil mix is for flowering...but I vegged in it for 4 weeks before the flip...all together this plant was vegging for 3 months...longer than normal but as I said I was trying to fill my screen...and I don't flush my plants as they are in large containers (18 gallon) Are you growing organically?


Oh ok nice, u use a soil mixed just for flower i misunderstood your post. No i am not growing this crop organically, i began with organics (earth juice specifically) when i had started growing, then went to FloraNova and now im giving GH Flora a go. I get bored easily i suppose and try to broaden my horizons with different techniques and fertilizers. anything i learn doing something out of my comfort zone ends up coming in handy eventually down the line. i had great success with earth juice, i thought it was a solid product and i genuinely enjoy organic gardening, everything i grow to eat outside i keep 100% organic. let me ask why u use 18 gallon containers? i used 18 gallon totes before and planted 3 per tote, now i just use 7gal per plant. does your organic soil require bigger pots?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 6, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> Oh ok nice, u use a soil mixed just for flower i misunderstood your post. No i am not growing this crop organically, i began with organics (earth juice specifically) when i had started growing, then went to FloraNova and now im giving GH Flora a go. I get bored easily i suppose and try to broaden my horizons with different techniques and fertilizers. anything i learn doing something out of my comfort zone ends up coming in handy eventually down the line. i had great success with earth juice, i thought it was a solid product and i genuinely enjoy organic gardening, everything i grow to eat outside i keep 100% organic. let me ask why u use 18 gallon containers? i used 18 gallon totes before and planted 3 per tote, now i just use 7gal per plant. does your organic soil require bigger pots?


My soil doesn't "require" bigger pots...but do you see how big she is? That container is full of roots  
I'm using mostly raw organic nutrients...the only thing from a bottle is a little fox farms big bloom and liquid seaweed...my next crop will be in smaller containers but only because they wouldn't fit in my flower room in the 18 gallon containers


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> My soil doesn't "require" bigger pots...but do you see how big she is? That container is full of roots
> I'm using mostly raw organic nutrients...the only thing from a bottle is a little fox farms big bloom and liquid seaweed...my next crop will be in smaller containers but only because they wouldn't fit in my flower room in the 18 gallon containers


hell yea, 18 gallon pots, skys the limit with that! lol. id do it if i had the space to mess with 18gal pots. do u ever run multiple plants in the same pot? my brother grows commercially he always swears by 18 gal containers with 2-3 per container, i have been giving it some thought as to weather and how it would work in a SCROG. im doing my first "real" SCROG now so i didnt want to try that my first go. he uses nets as a support system rather than a true SCROG so i wonder.....


----------



## MD914 (Jul 6, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> hell yea, 18 gallon pots, skys the limit with that! lol. id do it if i had the space to mess with 18gal pots. do u ever run multiple plants in the same pot? my brother grows commercially he always swears by 18 gal containers with 2-3 per container, i have been giving it some thought as to weather and how it would work in a SCROG. im doing my first "real" SCROG now so i didnt want to try that my first go. he uses nets as a support system rather than a true SCROG so i wonder.....


I wouldn't put multiple plants in the same container...I can only fit 3 big ones in my closet and still have room to get under a screen to care for them. 
This run I started with 2 critical kush and the strawberry blue, all in 18 gallon containers. I used a trellis net instead of making a screen and it was horrible...ended up having to pull the CK's out (fem seeds hermed) and remove the net...I won't try using a net for scrog again...it doesn't hold them down at all


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

Day 56


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking goo MD,How much longer are you letting her go?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Looking goo MD,How much longer are you letting her go?


Thanks 
No set time...keeping a close eye on her...one day I'll just decide it's time


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 7, 2014)

that looks awesome man! i sure with i knew why my bubblicious always want to brown her tips at the start of flower, im envious of your all green bud leaves lol


----------



## MD914 (Jul 7, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> that looks awesome man! i sure with i knew why my bubblicious always want to brown her tips at the start of flower, im envious of your all green bud leaves lol


EDIT: WOMAN 
Thanks 
Are you feeding too heavy? Maybe you should go back to organic 


Do you have a link to your grow? You've got your profile on lockdown


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 7, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/3-pound-goal-48-oz-or-greater-4-plants-one-1000-watt-hps-scrog.836164/\

im scratching my head with the leaf burn i only ever use 700ppm when i feed i try to stay under unless it looks like they need it in late flowering then 800-850ppm. i feed about every 5 days, water feed water. my best guess is that its heat from the light if u see that purple og i got growing in there it was definitely showing heat stress. i moved my light up another 8" im hoping that resolves the issue. these 2 strains im thinking r just particularly heat/light sensitive.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

Her days are numbered...the wall is holding her up in the back...sagging everywhere else...today is 57 days and I'm seeing more and more amber trichs...


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 8, 2014)

What kinda light is growing that beast?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> What kinda light is growing that beast?


She's under a 600 watt HPS


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> She's under a 600 watt HPS


Good shit mate, beautiful plant


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Good shit mate, beautiful plant


Thank you


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 8, 2014)

yummy yummy! what are u expecting to yield off her?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> yummy yummy! what are u expecting to yield off her?


I don't even want to guess...lol...best way to avoid being disappointed


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 8, 2014)

haha i don't blame u. its got to be bad luck, but i can just never resist the urge to guess right before i chop and see how close it was


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> haha i don't blame u. its got to be bad luck, but i can just never resist the urge to guess right before i chop and see how close it was


Oh I'm going to guess...but I won't tell anybody what my guess is in case I'm off


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 8, 2014)

lol


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 8, 2014)

I always over guess.
I start my grow...."Im aiming for 30!"
In the middle....."er....yeah,,probably closer to 20"
Whilst I'm chopping "jeez,gotta be 15 here,surely?"(and by this time,im already thinking of my next 30oz grow,and how im gonna achieve it lol)
Final weight 10 "WTF happened here?,blame this,blame that,gonna hit it next time"
Start again!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> I always over guess.
> I start my grow...."Im aiming for 30!"
> In the middle....."er....yeah,,probably closer to 20"
> Whilst I'm chopping "jeez,gotta be 15 here,surely?"(and by this time,im already thinking of my next 30oz grow,and how im gonna achieve it lol)
> ...


LMAO...I know RIGHT!! 
Imagine my disappointment when I lost 2 plants of equal size to my strawberry blue


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> LMAO...I know RIGHT!!
> Imagine my disappointment when I lost 2 plants of equal size to my strawberry blue


It is disappointing when theres a spanner thrown in the works,but get your ass back on the horse,and get ready for the next "big plan" lol.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 8, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> It is disappointing when theres a spanner thrown in the works,but get your ass back on the horse,and get ready for the next "big plan" lol.


Since you brought it up 
Next run...


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Since you brought it up
> Next run...
> View attachment 3198525


Are they all Strawb clones?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Are they all Strawb clones?


They sure are


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Since you brought it up
> Next run...
> View attachment 3198525


Looks like you been a busy girl...Are you going to run all those in the closet an a scrog?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks like you been a busy girl...Are you going to run all those in the closet an a scrog?


That's the plan


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That's the plan


That's going to be awesome...New thread?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> That's going to be awesome...New thread?


Most likely...but not until they go in the closet


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Most likely...but not until they go in the closet


Hopefully I find it before the shows almost over  I caught this one just in time


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hopefully I find it before the shows almost over  I caught this one just in time


You got here just in time for the good part 
Lol...I'll post the link in here 
But they can't go in the closet until the big girl comes out...probably next week or weekend...


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm thinking a 1000 watt would be kinda sexy in my closet  I wonder if I could manage temps though


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jul 9, 2014)

so nice, can't wait to see the new girls too! I will follow along for sure! Starting my own journal here soon


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> so nice, can't wait to see the new girls too! I will follow along for sure! Starting my own journal here soon


Post the link here when you do...love to check it out


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

Any new pics of the girl?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any new pics of the girl?


Ask and you shall receive 
Day 58
 
I'll get some bud pics up tonight


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 9, 2014)

Get some closeups..


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks! Just starting to see some nice fade showing. They could still double in size


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! Just starting to see some nice fade showing. They could still double in size


Wouldn't THAT be nice  She's gonna collapse on me...


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 10, 2014)

do u think she will be ready in a week? hard to tell in the close ups, u got amber trichs there yet? looks like that strawberry is a white strain?... kinda like my bubblicious, so hard to tell


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> do u think she will be ready in a week? hard to tell in the close ups, u got amber trichs there yet? looks like that strawberry is a white strain?... kinda like my bubblicious, so hard to tell


I do have amber...I'm keeping a close eye on her, if she's ready next weekend I'll chop her...if not I'll sit and wait...no hurry 
But I don't see her making it 2 more weeks to be honest...she's gonna be on the floor soon...


----------



## reddiamond (Jul 10, 2014)

She is looking awesome MD, a real pretty girl you have there


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> She is looking awesome MD, a real pretty girl you have there


Thanks Red!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Do you think I have enough fade on these:



hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Do you think I have enough fade on these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny guy 
That's awesome


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

I need to get some of this under the microscope so I can see if the trichs are amber


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to get some of this under the microscope so I can see if the trichs are amber


You've probably got a couple more weeks on that, IMO


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

I know! I am so impatient


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

60 days


----------



## JazzyLady (Jul 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> They sure are


 MD? You are growing Strawberry Blue? 

I just found this thread. I have one strawberry blue seed. She grows in a circle. She twists like a corkscrew. None of the other girlies do this. Are yours? DId yours? Looking back in this thread, it doesnt look like this strawberry did the twist. Once I put her under the 12/12 light, within two days, she straightened out.

I have never seen a plant flower. I've seen photos, but never a real one. If that's what my strawberry blue is going to turn into.. wow... wow.. wow.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

JazzyLady said:


> MD? You are growing Strawberry Blue?
> 
> I just found this thread. I have one strawberry blue seed. She grows in a circle. She twists like a corkscrew. None of the other girlies do this. Are yours? DId yours? Looking back in this thread, it doesnt look like this strawberry did the twist. Once I put her under the 12/12 light, within two days, she straightened out.
> 
> I have never seen a plant flower. I've seen photos, but never a real one. If that's what my strawberry blue is going to turn into.. wow... wow.. wow.


No twisting from this girl...keep in mind that I vegged her for 3 months, topped her multiple times, tied her down pretty agressively and had her under a screen before the others hermed on me and I had to cut the screen away...she's also in an 18 gallon container...
I haven't found one that looks like this yet...
Do you have a link? I'd love to see yours


----------



## JazzyLady (Jul 11, 2014)

No link because I didnt take any photos when she was younger. I thought she would stay twisted. Now I regret not taking photos of her. She was one of the two that didnt get the light bashing on her head. I'll get dressed in a moment, get my bong out and saunter over to the grow room and take some pix for ya. She's little still, but she's a cutie. lol..

I see the photos of peoples flowers... and because I am new to growing.. .a few weeks ago I'd print photos of peoples flowers, and then take the photo into my grow room (Girlies were just a scant two weeks old) and try to imagine how they will look when they have flowers... lol. Lets just say I was highly underestimating how big they would get. I didnt think plants grew much higher than 2 to 3 feet when I was ordering seeds, pre-rollitup membership. 

Some are close to two feet now... and just starting flowering. This is going to be one hell of a grow.  10 strains, no clue, got enough dried flowers for 9 weeks... should be an interesting ride.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice MD!! Looks like it plumped up nicely!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2014)

Ganja Farmer!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Ganja Farmer!


I'd like to have a couple dozen of this plant 

Oh wait...I do!!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Very nice MD!! Looks like it plumped up nicely!!


Thanks Butchyboy  Haven't seen you around much...hope your just screwing off and enjoying life


----------



## MD914 (Jul 11, 2014)

I love this time of year...when my favorite wine is released...kinda feels like Christmas 

2 good reasons to consider moving to the west coast


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jul 14, 2014)

lovely pics just a beautiful plant for sure, and I miss California, I can't wait to move back. My tent will be here tomorrow and my filter/fan on wed. will get everything set up
and post a journal. I haven't forgotten you asked for the link. Just extremely busy with looking for a new place to live and working two jobs, the next 6 weeks 
I'll be pulling 16 hour days. Will check in when I can. Awesome Job you have done there!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 14, 2014)

63 days


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 14, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL! Very nice grow


----------



## MD914 (Jul 14, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Very nice grow


Thanks


----------



## JazzyLady (Jul 14, 2014)

omg omg.. I cant wait till my plants grow and look LIKE MD's! Of course.. I could be dreamin... damn.. those look awesome.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 14, 2014)

JazzyLady said:


> omg omg.. I cant wait till my plants grow and look LIKE MD's! Of course.. I could be dreamin... damn.. those look awesome.


Thanks girlie  Looking forward to watching yours get busy


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 14, 2014)

Figured I'd stop in and say high!!! Looking damn nice MD!! 
Peace!!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Figured I'd stop in and say high!!! Looking damn nice MD!!
> Peace!!


Thank you


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2014)

Any update pics? You will probably start seeing differences every day


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

Day 64


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't know why my alerts aren't working.
Anyways,very nice as usual MD,im surprised at how _fluffy_ they look at this stage though,I didn't realise this strain finished with so many brown hairs,most blue strains I have done,tend to fully calyx up near the end.
Looking at this chopped S/B though,would suggest its normal....
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img822/7319/95734829.jpg


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Don't know why my alerts aren't working.
> Anyways,very nice as usual MD,im surprised at how _fluffy_ they look at this stage though,I didn't realise this strain finished with so many brown hairs,most blue strains I have done,tend to fully calyx up near the end.
> Looking at this chopped S/B though,would suggest its normal....
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img822/7319/95734829.jpg


Thanks Scrogmonkey 
They may look fluffy but I did give a squeeze the other day...rock solid  I'm going to sit on this one for a minute...let her do what she does. Hoping she won't be too much longer as my first batch of clones are in desperate need of transplanting but I don't want to do it too long before they go to flower 
Do you have any details on the chopped SB? Specifically how many days it went?


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Scrogmonkey
> They may look fluffy but I did give a squeeze the other day...rock solid  I'm going to sit on this one for a minute...let her do what she does. Hoping she won't be too much longer as my first batch of clones are in desperate need of transplanting but I don't want to do it too long before they go to flower
> Do you have any details on the chopped SB? Specifically how many days it went?


I have no doubt they are MD,its just the way the pistils look,all standing to attention like its week 3 or something lol,makes it look fuzzy.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> I have no doubt they are MD,its just the way the pistils look,all standing to attention like its week 3 or something lol,makes it look fuzzy.


I totally agree...I think she just has more to give


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

12 days is my guess


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> 12 days is my guess


Sounds reasonable to me


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> 12 days is my guess





Mr.Head said:


> 12 days is my guess


ditto


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2014)

You will know. The color will change. The fade is progressing nicely and the frost is building!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You will know. The color will change. The fade is progressing nicely and the frost is building!


Hey Mo have you ever run one of these or seen one finish? Just curious, not trying to rush her but these clones are ready to go


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2014)

Not this strain. Many similar ones though.

LA Confidential - Calyxes are big knuckles and the hairs are all gone:




If they are as dense as you say, then you can chop now. If you wait It will just keep getting better. 

You can top your clones to slow them down and make them fuller. I mainlined mine to slow them down when I had this same issue.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Not this strain. Many similar ones though.
> 
> LA Confidential - Calyxes are big knuckles and the hairs are all gone:
> 
> ...


Yeah they're pretty dense but I want to hold out for the knuckles  and I don't feel like trimming yet 
The first group of clones have been topped and topped and topped some more  Wish I had thought to tie them down...they just really need that transplant and I don't want to do final transplant too far from the flip...the second batch of clones are getting tied down...the third batch I'm going to have to work some magic because they're gonna be sitting for quite a while...may have to prepare another flowering space for them


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jul 15, 2014)

So very nice, I can't wait for my girls to grow up and go to prom.. I mean the cutting room


----------



## MD914 (Jul 15, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> So very nice, I can't wait for my girls to grow up and go to prom.. I mean the cutting room


Same difference


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah they're pretty dense but I want to hold out for the knuckles  and I don't feel like trimming yet
> The first group of clones have been topped and topped and topped some more  Wish I had thought to tie them down...they just really need that transplant and I don't want to do final transplant too far from the flip...the second batch of clones are getting tied down...the third batch I'm going to have to work some magic because they're gonna be sitting for quite a while...may have to prepare another flowering space for them


my harvest usually gets done whenever "im in the mood too" lol laziness has its benefits imo. like mohican said it will only get better, nothing better that a really ripe bud with the hairs all sucked into to calyxes


----------



## MD914 (Jul 17, 2014)

Day 66 
I'm getting crispy leaves up top now


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks so good I could take a bite


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 17, 2014)

Those are getting fatter every time I check back in! Beautiful plant man, shes really hairy . I subbed ages ago but for some reason my notifications aren't working on some threads so ive just been coming along every few days. How long are you gonna keep her going because I reckon shes just looking better and better.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 17, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Those are getting fatter every time I check back in! Beautiful plant man, shes really hairy . I subbed ages ago but for some reason my notifications aren't working on some threads so ive just been coming along every few days. How long are you gonna keep her going because I reckon shes just looking better and better.


Thanks 
I'm going to let her take as long as she needs...trying to anyway. I don't want to be saying "I wish I had let her go one more week"


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> I'm going to let her take as long as she needs...trying to anyway. I don't want to be saying "I wish I had let her go one more week"


Yeah exactly a week could make the difference ha


----------



## MD914 (Jul 18, 2014)

Day 67


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks killer MD!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 18, 2014)

What kind of a dumbass forgets that her brother and his family are coming to visit for 10 days? 


Yeah...that would be me


----------



## bird dog (Jul 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 66
> I'm getting crispy leaves up top now
> View attachment 3205834
> View attachment 3205835
> ...


I grow some pretty good stuff, but this shit just plain makes me jealous! just sayin


----------



## MD914 (Jul 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> I grow some pretty good stuff, but this shit just plain makes me jealous! just sayin


Your too kind Bird Dog 
Thank you


----------



## MD914 (Jul 19, 2014)

Day 68 
Big decision to make today


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> What kind of a dumbass forgets that her brother and his family are coming to visit for 10 days?
> 
> 
> Yeah...that would be me


haha well surprise! hopefully they know how to trim lol,
what is the burn from in that last pic? did leaves get wet or is it "just one of those things"?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 19, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> haha well surprise! hopefully they know how to trim lol,
> what is the burn from in that last pic? did leaves get wet or is it "just one of those things"?


I can't be trimming while they're here 

I'm thinking about chopping tonight...I have to string my screen and get the bigger clones in there before they arrive 

All my larger tops are crispy like that...probably calcium I'm thinking...


----------



## MD914 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks so good I could take a bite


That's what HE said


----------



## bird dog (Jul 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I can't be trimming while they're here
> 
> I'm thinking about chopping tonight...I have to string my screen and get the bigger clones in there before they arrive
> 
> All my larger tops are crispy like that...probably calcium I'm thinking...


It would be great if you could find a dark closet to stick her in temporarily when lights are off or something. I'm sure you know that she is not ready yet, but a person has to do what a person has to do. I'm sure that she will still taste good for you. Do you flush your plants?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 19, 2014)

bird dog said:


> It would be great if you could find a dark closet to stick her in temporarily when lights are off or something. I'm sure you know that she is not ready yet, but a person has to do what a person has to do. I'm sure that she will still taste good for you. Do you flush your plants?


Yeah...I think that comes down to a matter of opinion and taste...as much as I would like to see how long she could go, it's just not in the cards. She is certainly going to be a fine smoke regardless  She's gone just shy of 10 weeks...so I'm already planning to run her clones 11 
As far as putting her in a dark closet during lights out...not really realistic to move a monster in an 18 gallon container from one closet to another without being obvious about it 

I also need to string this screen for her 5 clones and get them situated...can't do that with a house full of family


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2014)

The leaves look more like a root issue. Inspect the roots when you chop.

Those flowers would have just kept getting better but they will still be fire! Can't wait for a smoke report 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rob333 (Jul 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I think that comes down to a matter of opinion and taste...as much as I would like to see how long she could go, it's just not in the cards. She is certainly going to be a fine smoke regardless  She's gone just shy of 10 weeks...so I'm already planning to run her clones 11
> As far as putting her in a dark closet during lights out...not really realistic to move a monster in an 18 gallon container from one closet to another without being obvious about it
> 
> I also need to string this screen for her 5 clones and get them situated...can't do that with a house full of family


u up to ur 10th week ?? or have u pulled her ?? i had one kush i suggest just letting her go for the 11 or 12th week u will notice the diff in highs and tast


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like maybe youl have to pull  Itl be good shit either way and you could just run the next lot of clones longer and let them ripen longer


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The leaves look more like a root issue. Inspect the roots when you chop.
> 
> Those flowers would have just kept getting better but they will still be fire! Can't wait for a smoke report
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo 
I'll go out to the garage and dig into that container this afternoon...roots are coming out the drain holes...and I can't pull it up out of there by the stump...
Suppose that might be why some areas were affected while others were not?

I'm def going to let the first group of clones go longer...although I'm pretty happy with how these buds look 

Can't wait to give a smoke report


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

rob333 said:


> u up to ur 10th week ?? or have u pulled her ?? i had one kush i suggest just letting her go for the 11 or 12th week u will notice the diff in highs and tast


I was at the end of my 10th week...and my kush got pulled somewhere around the 2nd week because they hermed 
I wanted to go another week with the Strawberry Blue but there's just too much going on and I had to go ahead with it...


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Looks like maybe youl have to pull  Itl be good shit either way and you could just run the next lot of clones longer and let them ripen longer


Thanks  I have some seriously dense buds drying in the other room right now  
I've yet to see a plant of this strain that a grower has allowed to go longer...so I'm excited to see just what the clones will do given the extra time


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

So the chop is complete 

I have some super dense buds drying right now...wet weight is 22.4 ounces. I didn't weigh any of the smaller buds as they all went into the butter pot  I have a sweet tooth 

While trimming last night I thought about all the lessons I've learned on this grow...
1) trellis netting does NOT make for a good scrog screen
2) fem seeds suck ass 
3) don't veg for a month in your flowering soil mix
4) bamboo...use it
5) don't underwater during the stretch and then compensate by overwatering 
6) you could always go another week
7) don't accept visitors anywhere near harvest time
 don't sit on the beach until 7 in the evening drinking peach margaritas with your friends on the day you have to stay up until 3 AM trimming 

I'll probably be starting a new journal for this first crop of clones and the ones to follow as this thread title does not apply 
I'll post a link on here as soon as I have one


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's one of the buds...


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my that looks tasty. Looks like my Chemdawg #4 I grew, but your shit is a lot more frosty!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> Oh my that looks tasty. Looks like my Chemdawg #4 I grew, but your shit is a lot more frosty!


Thanks


----------



## bird dog (Jul 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks


Good job! Weight?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 20, 2014)

bird dog said:


> Good job! Weight?


Thanks 
22.4 ounces wet...didn't put any of the popcorn on the scale because it all went in the butter pot...with my trim


----------



## bird dog (Jul 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> 22.4 ounces wet...didn't put any of the popcorn on the scale because it all went in the butter pot...with my trim


I think that a while back, I had guessed it at around a pond. Well, I was wayyyyyyyyyyy off (lol). Wow...1.5 lbs wet not even including trim. Again....WOW!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2014)

I got all my work done yesterday  The clones are in place in my flowerig closet...under my new PINK screen 


I made candy yesterday and it knocked me on my ass 
If that's any indication of how potent my buds are going to be....


Here's the link to the new thread 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/600-watt-5x-strawberry-blue-organic-scrog.838473/


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jul 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I got all my work done yesterday  The clones are in place in my flowerig closet...under my new PINK screen
> View attachment 3209167
> 
> I made candy yesterday and it knocked me on my ass
> ...


Very good,won't be too long before your flowering again


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Very good,won't be too long before your flowering again


That's right...it's the first day for the little ones  I worked hard this weekend...lol...glad I won't have to do that for another 11 or 12 weeks


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 68
> Big decision to make today
> View attachment 3207503
> View attachment 3207504
> View attachment 3207505



Do I see a nanner in that middle pic???

Ooooooooooooooo... Almost there!!!!! Going over 70 days are ya??????


----------



## MD914 (Jul 23, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Do I see a nanner in that middle pic???
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo... Almost there!!!!! Going over 70 days are ya??????


I think it was day 69 
She's pretty potent...so I'm probably going to let the clones go a little longer to see how much better she can be 

Oh...and no nanners on this one...that was just some serious yellowing going on on a tiny leaf


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I think it was day 69
> She's pretty potent...so I'm probably going to let the clones go a little longer to see how much better she can be
> 
> Oh...and no nanners on this one...that was just some serious yellowing going on on a tiny leaf


Sweet! i don't have my glasses on so it all looks nanner to me!!


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 26, 2014)

did u ever figure out why u got the browning up top? i know u said it was prob calcium was curious cause i get the same thing occasionally. i though miine was from getting water/nutes up on the leaves


----------



## MD914 (Jul 26, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> did u ever figure out why u got the browning up top? i know u said it was prob calcium was curious cause i get the same thing occasionally. i though miine was from getting water/nutes up on the leaves


Mohican suggested it may be a root issue...so after chopping I inspected and sure enough...the roots at the bottom of my container were pretty brown...

Probably water not draining well enough and starting to rot...


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Mohican suggested it may be a root issue...so after chopping I inspected and sure enough...the roots at the bottom of my container were pretty brown...
> 
> Probably water not draining well enough and starting to rot...


oh ok thats really good to know. idk if u have ever tried Great white before but it works miracles with the root systems, its really one thing i wont substitute and one thing i wouldn't want to go without. its a little expensive but only needs a fraction of what they recommend and best of all i think it goes with your organic program u got going on, all it is is beneficial spores that grow in ur soil. its great stuff


----------



## MD914 (Jul 26, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> oh ok thats really good to know. idk if u have ever tried Great white before but it works miracles with the root systems, its really one thing i wont substitute and one thing i wouldn't want to go without. its a little expensive but only needs a fraction of what they recommend and best of all i think it goes with your organic program u got going on, all it is is beneficial spores that grow in ur soil. its great stuff


Thanks
I'll have to check it out....I may already have it in there without the fancy label...


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 27, 2014)

this stuff. im glad i picked it up, i forgot i used the last of it a couple weeks ago. almost had a disaster on my hands lol. im guessing its not officialy organic... but it is something i would use, even on my organic garden. dont believe that the non-organics in it are really anything that would be transpired through the osmosis membrane in the plants root system


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Mohican suggested it may be a root issue...so after chopping I inspected and sure enough...the roots at the bottom of my container were pretty brown...
> 
> Probably water not draining well enough and starting to rot...


MD i am back,  been with riddle and crew and wow they can grow and teach allot. Sweet grow love it nice big yield.congrats. in the pots add rocks a few inches deep so it can drain better to fix the root rot. I will update my thread. My c99 yielded allot i kept 3 oz of bud and made 2oz of hash.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> MD i am back,  been with riddle and crew and wow they can grow and teach allot. Sweet grow love it nice big yield.congrats. in the pots add rocks a few inches deep so it can drain better to fix the root rot. I will update my thread. My c99 yielded allot i kept 3 oz of bud and made 2oz of hash.


Hey DC! Nice to see you!! 
So you do realize that a lot is REAL ESTATE?!?! I want numbers!!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey DC! Nice to see you!!
> So you do realize that a lot is REAL ESTATE?!?! I want numbers!!


I have to figure how to get pictures up here. its been a bit.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Mohican suggested it may be a root issue...so after chopping I inspected and sure enough...the roots at the bottom of my container were pretty brown...
> 
> Probably water not draining well enough and starting to rot...


I have come to the conclusion that any and all yellowing or browning on mine are from root issue's! I have one in a 10 gallon bag as a test subject. I think I veg to long in the 5 gallon prior to the flip as I wind up with a root ball from hell! There is NO poking a finger into the soil!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey DC! Nice to see you!!
> So you do realize that a lot is REAL ESTATE?!?! I want numbers!!


Well i think it was 11 oz for the C99 might have been more since i got 2 oz of hash with 3 oz of buds. The BB was just over 10.5 oz dry.


----------

